# Eurovision - Malmo 2013



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2013)

Here we go again!

Semi Final 1 - Tuesday 14th, 20:00-22:00, BBC3
Semi Final 2 - Thursday 16th, 20:00-22:00, BBC3

The Final - Saturday 18th, 20:00-23:15, BBC1

Normally only watched the final, but might watch all three this year.

To get you in the mood, on iPlayer at the moment is How To Win Eurovision


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2013)

Why we're in Sweden, here's last year's winner, Euphoria by Loreen.



Spoiler







Have to say I rather liked it, and thought it was a pretty worthy winner.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 12, 2013)

I have it on good authority that Germany are going to win.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2013)

Oh don't, you'll just Wogan all worked up again.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 12, 2013)

I'm grumpy about Eurovisz this year.

You get Bonny Tyler to agree to represent you, and what do you do? You give her one of the most insipid ballads to sing ever. She's Bonny fucking Tyler. You give her a POWER ballad. You make her do that little growly thing on certain words, you make her ball her fist up and have her hair blowing in the wind while backlit as reams and reams of fabric billow around her.

What a criminal waste of a wonderful opportunity.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2013)

I haven't seen it yet. I tend to like to experience it all for the first time on the night, to get the proper "what the _fuck_?!" experience  I would agree though that if she's not doing a power ballad it seems like a misuse of resources. Maybe she's not quite got the power any more? 

That said, just been reading the official tech blog and caught these two gems:









> "In Ireland, everybody farms potatoes, has tribal tattoo's, and run around with naked upper bodies playing the drum!"


 






I know some will find it daft, but I rather like that dress


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 12, 2013)

I think my Barbie doll had that dress in the 80s.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2013)

Ah, so it's a classic?


----------



## Poot (May 12, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think my Barbie doll had that dress in the 80s.


Did you make it out of quality street wrappers?


----------



## Poot (May 12, 2013)

Bonnie still has the power! But not the ballad


----------



## red rose (May 12, 2013)

I had no idea that the semi finals were televised. I shall be looking forward to that 

And I have to agree about waiting to see it on the night - its not quite the same if you've seen the performances beforehand.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2013)

One of my favourite WTF moments, Iceland in 1997. Really surprised it was that long ago though, thought it was far more recent. I was only 13, sure I shouldn't have been watching such things!  



Spoiler


----------



## red rose (May 12, 2013)

By the way the presenters on that Eurovision program that's on iPlayer at the moment are painful to watch. It's quite an acheivement to be in a program surrounded by the cheesiest and most awkward moments from the entire history of Eurovision and be more cringeworthy than all of them put together.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2013)

I was chuckling quite a bit last night, but I was _very_ tired


----------



## stavros (May 12, 2013)

Graham Norton does the main commentary, but we should have the red button option to have Nigel Farage's take on it all.


----------



## youngian (May 12, 2013)

Not the same without Wogan getting slowly pissed and ever more bitchy. The contest usually has one or two credible performances and songs but best to treat it as the car crash it is. In order to have a winning formula be 20 years behind the musical zeitgiest- 90s euphoric rave music should do the trick. In the last decade cheesy soft rock ballads were very popular.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 13, 2013)

can't wait


----------



## tommers (May 13, 2013)

Last year the semi finals were the best. Proper nonsense, before the bad ones get culled.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2013)

Gah, my flatmate is moving back after 3 months in Liverpool and he's asked me if I'd come to Euston and help him shift all his gear back to the flat. At 10pm tomorrow  Living in SE London so there's no chance I'd get to see the first SF if I said yes


----------



## wtfftw (May 13, 2013)

I'm taping the semi finals this year and I think I'll watch them after the final final. Eurovision is like my birthday; it should be dragged out as long as possible. 

I've also got the how to win thing to watch later this week.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 13, 2013)

I was on my hols in Hamerica when it was on last year, but I found a feed of it and watched it anyway


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2013)

Did you get any Americans to watch?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 13, 2013)

Yep! And I'm going to see if I can convince them to watch this year in my absence


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 13, 2013)

the kids are staying up until this is finished late saturday, fueled by popcorn and fizzy drinks. They prefer it to the Voice/ Xfactor etc


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2013)

Its all about the Semi-Finals! See you here at 8pm


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> prefer it to the Voice/ Xfactor etc


 
How far we have come eh?


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2013)

...i think eurovision and mainstream pop have come together in a way they hadnt before - whether its pop music thats been dragged into the europit, or eurovision that has moved nearer pop reality is in the ear of the beholder. There have been big eurovision tunes that have charted before but the overall sound is much more unified between the charts and eurovision i reckon


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

I definitely think it's the latter. Like most enterprises Eurovision has become more serious and mainstream in order to hoover up the $£$£.


----------



## wtfftw (May 14, 2013)

I have loreen as my ringtone. 


And I'm probably bowing out of the thread now-ish as I'm saving the semis and at a party for the final (the host has eurovision bunting).


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I definitely think it's the latter. Like most enterprises Eurovision has become more serious and mainstream in order to hoover up the $£$£.


not to be all contrary but its also a big dose of the first - that whole eurodance sound became big in the US as a knock on effect from the increased use of MDMA in US clubland, leading to that whole eurodance pop sound (Lady Gaga Poker Face, David Guetta or whatever else) - i think its a perfect storm  that has meant that both US pop (which dominates global pop trends) and the euro(vision) pop sound have converged a fair bit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Hoi, don't be getting all contrary with me, mister 

Nah, to an extent I think you're right, I just think that Eurovision has done more of the moving into the mainstream. There's still a healthy dose of Europop, but it's more homogenised and polished, you don't get much (for lack of a better term) 'traditional' or 'folk' music these days. Though it was hardly ever some great cultural exploration of European music.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

It makes me proud to be European.


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Though it was hardly ever some great cultural exploration of European music.


my favourite tracks tend to be the Balkan numbers, or those that have a bit of more of an 'eastern' (european) twang.

Like this fine piece of ethnomusicology


----------



## wtfftw (May 14, 2013)

Opa from Greece is my recent favourite.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Oh, if we're talking Greece, this has always been one of my favourites 



Spoiler







The outfits, the 'dance routine', the live 'echo' from the backing singers, the fact that the password is in Greek, but spelt in English... Oh I loves it


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

the more I listen to that song the more I think it is genuinely quite a good song. plus I totally fancy the pixie on the unicycle.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

for pure Eurovision cheese though, I think this is my favourite

Fabrizo Faniello, Malta's 2006 entry with 'I do (love you like a fool)' 



It came last 

 

Also a big fan of last years entry for Lithuania, Donny Montell with Love is Blind



He should have won


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm grumpy about Eurovisz this year.
> 
> You get Bonny Tyler to agree to represent you, and what do you do? You give her one of the most insipid ballads to sing ever. She's Bonny fucking Tyler. You give her a POWER ballad. You make her do that little growly thing on certain words, you make her ball her fist up and have her hair blowing in the wind while backlit as reams and reams of fabric billow around her.
> 
> What a criminal waste of a wonderful opportunity.


 
totally with you on that

and ballads _never_ win


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

I didn't know that the countries that contribute the most funding are guaranteed a place in the final.

What bullshit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

I think Sweden will put on a good show this year


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Right, fashionably late to the party and have to leave early, but I've got liquorice tea and chocolate fingers so let's do this 


Dillinger4 said:


> I think Sweden will put on a good show this year


I really wanted to go 


red rose said:


> I didn't know that the countries that contribute the most funding are guaranteed a place in the final.
> 
> What bullshit.


Hey, that's the only fucking way we get in!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Have I said this already? I want Romania to win. 1) It's fucking awesome. 2) It'll piss off UKIP. Maybe.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

There's an app! Apparently we can't use it to vote, but there's an app!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

These guys are neither Terry Wogan _or_ Graham Norton


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I really wanted to go


 
It is one of my ambitions in life to attend a Eurovision. Sweden would be perfect.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Have I said this already? I want Romania to win. 1) It's fucking awesome. 2) It'll piss off UKIP. Maybe.


 
Unlike previous years I have not seen any contestants yet


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Is Graham Norton still commentating on the final or is it going to be Scott Mills and the woman whose name I don't know for the whole thing this year?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> It is one of my ambitions in life to attend a Eurovision. Sweden would be perfect.


Wouldn't it! My mate married a Swede a couple of years ago too, would have bee_n brilliant_! Didn't get my act together though


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Wouldn't it! My mate married a Swede a couple of years ago too, would have bee_n brilliant_! Didn't get my act together though


 
I'll probably end up going to Belarus or something.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> Is Graham Norton still commentating on the final or is it going to be Scott Mills and the woman whose name I don't know for the whole thing this year?


That's Ana Matronic, apparently...

I'm pretty sure Norton will be doing the final. By pretty sure, I mean "hope".

Austria was a bit of a dull start.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I'll probably end up going to Belarus or something.


Damn bloc voting


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Singing in Estonian, always a brave choice.

Particularly for the Danish entry.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Norton is definitely doing the final. 

Scott Mills has been doing the semi finals for the past few years. Ana Matronic is new this year.

This girl is adorable. I like this song it is upbeat, whatever it is about


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Damn, can't get subtitles online, no idea if she's singing about world peace or a lost turtle


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Have I said this already? I want Romania to win. 1) It's fucking awesome. 2) It'll piss off UKIP. Maybe.


Do you UKIP even pay attention to Eurovision? I imagine they regard it in the same way Catholics regard Mardi Gras - it just goes on the list of things that should be abolished, they don't really care about the details.


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Austria was very bland if that makes sense.  I want to _know_ that it's Eurovision I'm watching, I want to be able to see a song at random and be able to say "yep, definitely Eurovision."


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Is Skrillex Slovenian?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

How many leather eagles died to make her outfit?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> Austria was very bland if that makes sense. I want to _know_ that it's Eurovision I'm watching, I want to be able to see a song at random and be able to say "yep, definitely Eurovision."


 
Is Slovenia doing that for you? It is for.


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Well that was almost in key...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

I wish I was a dancer that looks fun


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> Austria was very bland if that makes sense. I want to _know_ that it's Eurovision I'm watching, I want to be able to see a song at random and be able to say "yep, definitely Eurovision."


I think that's going to get harder every year  Until there's a backlash and it all goes 'ironic' Euro-chic.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> Well that was almost in key...


_Almost._


Dillinger4 said:


> I wish I was a dancer that looks fun


You can dance if you want to.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

"traditional music and dress" - *YES!*


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

nice outfits


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Traditional Croatian dress of course being an extra from Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

shall we go, Vintage Paw?


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Fucksticks, iPlayer keeps freezing and I have just discovered that my shitty Freeview box doesn't appear to work any more


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> shall we go, Vintage Paw?


 
Yes. I'd love to go if it's in one of them fancy nordic countries. Germany is going to win though.

Well, my early predictions:

I want Romania to win, it'll either do really well or disappointingly badly; my 'secret methods' predict that Germany will win; but I think Denmark will win.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> shall we go, Vintage Paw?





Vintage Paw said:


> Yes. I'd love to go if it's in one of them fancy nordic countries. Germany is going to win though.


I bloody suggested we all go at the end of last year's contest. Did I get a single reply of support...?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes. I'd love to go if it's in one of them fancy nordic countries. Germany is going to win though.


 
This one looks like a winner to me


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Those huge drums better not just be props


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Piccolo man is brilliant


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

sandy shaw


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

HIT THE BIG FUCKING DRUMS


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Well this is clearly going to win...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

I'd put money on that finishing in at least the top 3


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

The Killing, Borgen, bacon, my year 4 teacher, pretty ladies and big drums... Oh Denmark, you _are_ spoiling us.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> Well this is clearly going to win...





Dillinger4 said:


> I'd put money on that finishing in at least the top 3


Pretty ladies and drums have proven a successful formula in the past.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Quite enjoying Ana Matronics contributions this year.


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

I love the crap filler sections


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> I love the crap filler sections


 
It's best when they have awkward interviews with contestants


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> Quite enjoying Ana Matronics contributions this year.


 
Slagging off the Kardashians was nice


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

"Sorry always seems to be the hardest..." oh wait, no, perhaps it's not that.


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

PROPS


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> I love the crap filler sections


I like the postcards, I'm really being left a bit cold with the presenters. They're _trying, _but that's kinda ruining it.


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Sorry I'm like a five year old full of sugar when it comes to Eurovision


----------



## cdg (May 14, 2013)

Ah the English language song contest. Which English speaking country will win this year? Not Britain I bet.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Pretty solid without being particularly interesting or memorable.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> Sorry I'm like a five year old full of sugar when it comes to Eurovision


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

cdg said:


> Ah the English language song contest. Which English speaking country will win this year? Not Britain I bet.


We've already had Estonian and Croatian, so do a European one


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

"You're going to have a lot to say about this next one"

That is quite a statement


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

The Ukraine will do well.

Also, lol.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

oh

my 

GOSH


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

*YES!!*


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Ooh, her ring is the butterfly, nice touch.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Denmark, you are officially in a run for your money.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

She can carry a note, can't she?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

did I imagine Wotan carrying her onto the stage?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ooh, her ring is the butterfly, nice touch.


Oh, the whole thing's about butterflies


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> She can carry a note, can't she?


Like it's on a fucking hod!


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2013)

Will UK get a point?
Can we rely on Ireland to give us just one point!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> did I imagine Wotan carrying her onto the stage?


I want to know where the fuck he went to?!  

Oh, and damn urban's 30 second rule


----------



## cdg (May 14, 2013)

All singing in English and an American hosting it, ffs. What next, Israel taking part... oh, wait.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I want to know where the fuck he went to?!
> 
> Oh, and damn urban's 30 second rule


 
She missed a trick not having more of him. She could have had him riding a unicycle with a trumpet like that Moldova entry a few years ago


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Well this is a change of pace. Think it'll suffer following Ukraine, but it's actually quite interesting.


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Because serious, sombre songs so often win Eurovision...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Everyone so far has worn either black or white. wtf?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> She missed a trick not having more of him. She could have had him riding a unicycle with a trumpet like that Moldova entry a few years ago


Dance for me giant, play for my amusement!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> Because serious, sombre songs so often win Eurovision...


This is a "fuck you Europoppers, we're doing _srs musik_ " song.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Yeah, this really isn't going to win, but it's actually quite good indeed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

That was lovely. A slow song I actually liked!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

reggaeton


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

I have to leave at 9:30 to meet my flatmate at Euston - someone remind me, eh?


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 14, 2013)

OH MY WORD


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> That was lovely. A slow song I actually liked!


 
It was wasn't it? I liked that as well 

Also:

FUCK YES to Montenegro. This is Eurovision


----------



## Limerick Red (May 14, 2013)

what the fuck were the dutch at  they threw it away there, the montegro one is bangin so far


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

WTF? This is amazing. SIMPLY AMAZING.

Rapping spacemen.

YES.


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Oh my god this has to win 

Spacemen rapping in Montenegran(?) for the absolute win


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

It's like Daft Punk but not...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Oh my gosh I full on laughed when that woman appeared. I hope she disappears just as suddenly


----------



## Libertad (May 14, 2013)

Posadists! Rock that bomb!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

It's the Terminator!! Kill her!! Save the future!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Sorry Romania man, Montenegro HAS to win.


----------



## cdg (May 14, 2013)

lol, I must be getting old.


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2013)

come in montenegro!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

This is fucking BRILLIANT

Some quality entries so far this year, and we are only up to 9


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 14, 2013)

In Space No One Can Hear You Rap!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Oh god, what would Wogan think of this...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

I'm supposed to be watching the final with my mum; I may have some explaining to do...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Every song has been a winner so far.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

It's Nicholas Holt!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Every song has been a winner so far.


Not sure about that, but there has been a noticeable lack of godawful shite.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

"because of my shoes..."

Wut?


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

He's basically speaking the lyrics.


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2013)

lyrics check on this lithuanian one please


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

ska invita said:


> lyrics check on this lithuanian one please


 
definitely mentioned his shoes


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Has anyone else had weird things going on with the sound? Sounded like a whole other mix just got picked up


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

"ESL Pop"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> "ESL Pop"


Gotta give her that one.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

I think I'd like Ana Matronic to do this again next year.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I'll probably end up going to Belarus or something.


Possibly. A strong effort, but I'm not sure it's enough for the win.


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Yeah I'm definitely warming to her.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think I'd like Ana Matronic to do this again next year.


 
me too! she is just right


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Meh. Not a fan of the Belarusian entry, got to say.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Amazing hair from Moldova.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Meh. Not a fan of the Belarusian entry, got to say.


 
I have instantly forgotten it


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Moldova have gone all out on that dress!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I have instantly forgotten it


"boom boom boom" "wwaaaaaaahhooohahoaoao"

Ringing any bells?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Oh wait there was a giant disco ball


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

I feel like I am tripping.

She is growing right?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

And kind of on fire?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I feel like I am tripping.
> 
> She is growing right?





Dillinger4 said:


> And kind of on fire?


No, what are you on about?


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

She's also about 10 feet tall


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 14, 2013)

Priests


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Ha, I was thinking "wait, that looks like Britain" - t'was Ireland 

Ooh, this is the drummers!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

I shall miss Jedward this year. They were made for Eurovisz. Probably in a tank in a lab or something.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

"...and cockroaches" Only love survives, and cockroaches.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

And Nokia handsets.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

those men are very topless


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Like a lot of other entries tonight it's not bad, it's just not got what the big hitters have. Diverting, rather than memorable.


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

That's a very nice fake tan you have there Ryan


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

It'll do well but it won't win


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Those drummers


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Meh, a very 'safe' entry.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Has Sweden got some sort of law against clothes with colour or something?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Um, are you going to let her talk...?


----------



## Libertad (May 14, 2013)

That really was shite. Job done then Ireland.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Has Sweden got some sort of law against clothes with colour or something?


Careful now...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

loreeens hair is so big you cant really see whats going on on her face


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

The only one to have colourful clothing was the tall woman but her's was cheating because it was just lighting.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

I'm enjoying the sub-game of "guess the flag from the butterfly". Not doing too badly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

For those wondering, one of those words was "sorry".

Oh, and "want"

"thank you"

Who needs fucking Babelfish 

e2a: Ha! "Just a minute" 

something about hearts being two, or there being two hearts.

Ooh, something is "difficult".

Sagapo - I love you. Standard.


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Look at you go


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> Look at you go


Seriously, part of the chorus is her belting out "just a miiiiinuuuuute!"


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Someone tweeted: She certainly dressed for the straight male viewer. Boy did she not do her market research.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Someone tweeted: She certainly dressed for the straight male viewer. Boy did she not do her market research.




Oh, and hoi!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

I'm getting very mixed messages about love this evening


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Tell him to stop looking in the camera. He looks....... creepy. A bit too... needy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Someone tweeted: She certainly dressed for the straight male viewer. Boy did she not do her market research.


 
some of us are straight males 

I think I am in a definite minority though


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm getting very mixed messages about love this evening


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> some of us are straight males
> 
> I think I am in a definite minority though


Solidarity, bra'!

(That's "bra" as in 'brother', not 'brassiere'  )


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

they need to take their hands off their crotches


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Ha! Singalong Eurovision 


Dillinger4 said:


> they need to take their hands off their crotches


Whose hands were where?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

What is that dancing?

I'm simultaneously disturbed and fascinated.

I think I want this for our new national dance.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

oh I quite like this one.


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

"Love kills, wover and over! Love kills, wover and over!"


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

OMG
THE CLOTHES.

What. I just. What?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Guys, Tatu were years ago...


----------



## Libertad (May 14, 2013)

I’m going to ask you in a year and so
When he cheats on you
then your heart will be just fish food
You know that


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> OMG
> THE CLOTHES.
> 
> What. I just. What?


 
It's like they have been clothed by Grayson Perry


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Is there a report somewhere about Eurovision and BPM that half of these entries were emailed?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> It's like they have been clothed by Grayson Perry


 
And it's glorious.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

great acting in this one


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 14, 2013)

Why can I see her pants?


----------



## barney_pig (May 14, 2013)

Shippou sensei has this manga


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Over so quickly


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Phew, I've seen all the entries. Wow, only 6 get voted out? Thought it would be more.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

I'm gonna have to miss the results  red rose, text me who gets kicked off!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Phew, I've seen all the entries. Wow, only 6 get voted out? Thought it would be more.


 
I'm glad it's only that many because there were a lot I want to see get through to the final.


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

"Don't listen to the oven-ready mermaid" 

Lord Camomile I shall keep you updated


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

I wonder if voting would show up on my work phone


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Denmark looks like Cassie from the first series of Skins


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Ukraine seriously had a voice on her.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

We can't vote on Thursday, which means the future of Romania hangs in the balance. I need to start some kind of pressure campaign to ensure the rest of Europe votes for them.

Tonight, the only one I really, really care about getting through is Montenegro. Because yes.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Are Montenegro this year's Lordi? I mean, obviously not, but they were pretty out there, in a good way.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> We can't vote on Thursday,


What the fuck is this shit?! Can't vote via the app, can't vote _at all_ on Thursday?!

Wogan was right - *CONSPIRACY!!!  *


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> We can't vote on Thursday, which means the future of Romania hangs in the balance. I need to start some kind of pressure campaign to ensure the rest of Europe votes for them.
> 
> Tonight, the only one I really, really care about getting through is Montenegro. Because yes.


 
Montenegro and Ukraine for me


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 14, 2013)

My top 3
1 Russia - slow start but builds to a geat creshendo of an ending
2 Denmark - very catchy
3 Montenegro - pure Eurovision, they need to be in the final


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Belgium looks like a young Javier Bardem in No Country for Old Men


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

I voted for Montenegro 

Why can't we vote on Thursday?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> Montenegro and Ukraine for me


Yup, most of the others were diverting but nothing special.

Oh, and the Netherlands, I liked them too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Britain, Y U NO give Bonnie a power ballad?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

"Could it be..?" No Graham, no it couldn't.

That's the first bit I've ever heard of Tyler's song, but it's not going to get anywhere near Montenegro or Ukraine. Nowhere near.


----------



## Limerick Red (May 14, 2013)

grrrrr uncle Tom Norton


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Oh good points. She is popular in Europe. Apparently.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Believe in my arse


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

I have a bit of a crush on Ana Matronic. I just want to hang out with her.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

I HAD NO IDEA BONNIE TYLER WAS WELSH.

fucking 'ell


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Much like Sherlock has his three pipe problems, I think Bonnie has her "three glass" performances.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I HAD NO IDEA BONNIE TYLER WAS WELSH.
> 
> fucking 'ell


 
wat


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Oh yeah, Croatia deserve to go through too.


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

bbc website said:
			
		

> 5. Although there are two semi-finals, UK viewers can only vote in the first Semi-Final on 14th May. The six countries who are automatically through to the Grand Final (UK, France, Germany, Spain, Italy and the host Sweden) went into a draw to decide which of the two semi-finals they would be voting in. Please note that the UK act will not participate in the semi-finals.


I'd rather have a fair shot for everyone and get to vote properly, couldn't give a damn if we don't get past the semis.


----------



## rekil (May 14, 2013)

Proletarian Democracy's Eurovision guide is here btw.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Well I'm attempting to vote for Montenegro but it won't let me. Call failed. Fuck you.


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Are you using the mobile number?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> Are you using the mobile number?


 
Yeah. Also tried land line and nothing.

Weird.


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Very strange.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Interesting that Loreen is on BBC rather than, y'know, Swedish TV.

Ha, Loreen likes Netherlands too; fuck you Twitter, you know nothing. _Nothing!!_


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

awww loreen is lovely isn't she


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Ooh, haven't qualified since 2004 - good luck Netherlands!


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Lord Camomile weren't you supposed to leave 8 minutes ago


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> Lord Camomile weren't you supposed to leave 8 minutes ago


According to TFL I can leave at 9:45 

I'm hauling his crap from Euston to Woolwich, fucker can wait for me


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

"Welcome home, now wait at the station in the rain whilst I watch Eurovision you _bastard_"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> "Welcome home, now wait at the station in the rain whilst I watch Eurovision you _bastard_"


It's not "welcome home" it's "boy, come carry my things!".


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Why are they going on about Russia? They really weren't that much.


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2013)

my top 3 in no order
montenegro natch, belgian nerdy love kills kid quite quirky, and the netherlands song which has some good chord changes






that said i can really hear why Denmark are favourites - the ones to beat so far.


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2013)

is bonnie tyler welsh?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

What is this


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

Fuck it, gotta run. Ukraine, Montenegro, Netherlands.. wait, is that Geri Halliwell's mum?


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

I've seen all this stuff on geoguessr...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

I would imagine each country got a different one?


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

LEAVE


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2013)

Lithuania win *most eurovision* award


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Ukraine, Montenegro, Netherlands, Russia, Denmark, and then from the others Romania and Germany (just because it's bound to do well because Cascada).


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Come on Europe, don't disappoint. Get Montenegro through.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Belafuckingrus? Nope.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Who the fuck votes for this shit?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

:sadfaceforever:


----------



## Limerick Red (May 14, 2013)

AH FOR FUCK SAKE.....THATS A FUCKIN DISGRACE!!!!! POOR AUL MONTENEGRO


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

the semi finals are always a little bit disappointing


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

Fucks sake.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Stitch up.

</wogan>


----------



## Libertad (May 14, 2013)

No Montenegro


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2013)

.........and thats why you have to watch the semis or youd have missed montenegro! glad lithuania got thru!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

Belgium, Belarus, and the shoe man should not have got through.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

bye for now Eurovision


----------



## Limerick Red (May 14, 2013)

arrah Belrus wasnt too bad...poor aul Tito must be rollin in his grave!


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

I feel that I should report that Lord Camomile has gotten on the wrong bus and his flatmate will be waiting at Euston for some time yet


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> I feel that I should report that Lord Camomile has gotten on the wrong bus and his flatmate will be waiting at Euston for some time yet


 
Hahahahahaha. I shouldn't laugh, but...


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2013)

check the original lithuania stage workout


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2013)

This this this this this:


----------



## red rose (May 14, 2013)

I wasn't feeling it until the falsetto


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> I feel that I should report that Lord Camomile has gotten on the wrong bus and his flatmate will be waiting at Euston for some time yet


I didn't get on the wrong bus, I just got on one going in the wrong direction 

And I got to Euston at the same time he did 

In other news... Fucking crime that Montenegro didn't get through, absolutely deserved a spot over most of the other songs. Glad Netherlands and Ukraine got through though


----------



## red rose (May 15, 2013)

It was not going to the destination that you intended, ergo it was the wrong bus.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

It was the number written on the back of my hand, ergo your mum.


----------



## red rose (May 15, 2013)

I'm telling her you said that


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

I can get away with it


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

Let us never forget...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

From the YouTube comments:


> but i remember the suck boys from ireland. what are they name? lol waterfall lipstich their songs name. and they passed trough the final but u haven't. lol. fuck eurovision really but i love eurovision entertaining. and i love to watch every year.


Yer, wot they said  


> This competition has become absolutely irregular.


Absolutely it has! _Absolutely_ irregular


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 15, 2013)

Just watched it. Gutted Montenegro didn't get through, that was one of the greatest Eurovision performances evah! We should get them to do it again next year for the UK - it would def be in the final then! Also pissed off those Serbia girls didn't make it too - the best costumes and best legs on show all night!

I hate the creepy Belgian kid. I bet he wins.


----------



## Remus Harbank (May 15, 2013)

who are the ‘national juries’ anyhow? I feel this is as rigged as LIBOR


----------



## ska invita (May 15, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> who are the ‘national juries’ anyhow? I feel this is as rigged as LIBOR


quite right - specially designed to weed out all the songs with any character.


----------



## rekil (May 15, 2013)

Finland, take a bow.


> Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh ding dong!
> Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh ding dong!
> 
> I know where the future’s heading
> ...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

I have a Finnish mate at work who's sooooper into his pop and he keeps asking me what I think of the Finland entry. Will be able to tell him after tomorrow's SF


----------



## rekil (May 15, 2013)

Armenia's entry is written by Tony Iommi.


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Let us never forget...


more rap in eurovision please!


Poland have given up on even entering eurovision, and this is why


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

This is the rap I always remember. Well, when I say remember, I remember it happening, it's not like I know the lyrics...


Spoiler








Um, at the beginning does he say "put your fucking hands together"...


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> This is the rap I always remember.


  
oh i miss eurovision! i fear these golden days are behind us

...this tune is a big fat rip off of this


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

ska invita said:


> oh i miss eurovision! i fear these golden days are behind us
> 
> (this tune is a big fat rip off of...cant remeber but it'll come to me...stevie wonder tiune?)


I'm pretty sure there's a large chunk of Say You'll Be There by Spice Girls 

e2a: I hold similar fears. Like I said above, a lot of it has gone a bit too polished and mainstream as countries compete to be taken seriously.

Gawd bless Montenegro  (Though actually, I don't think they qualify either really, as they weren't really rubbish or silly, just fucking out there )


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

He he, listening to it again, the announcer screams "Oh my God, he is _reeaaal_" 

This is what Eurovision should be, pure fun, not cynical songs that follow a safe formula 

Oh, and I think he may say "put your _clapping_ hands together". Possibly


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a large chunk of Say You'll Be There by Spice Girls


yeah i got there too


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> e2a: I hold similar fears. Like I said above, a lot of it has gone a bit too polished and mainstream as countries compete to be taken seriously.
> 
> This is what Eurovision should be, pure fun, not cynical songs that follow a safe formula


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> e2a: I hold similar fears. Like I said above, a lot of it has gone a bit too polished and mainstream as countries compete to be taken seriously.


 
true that true that


----------



## rekil (May 16, 2013)

Proletarian Democracy's preview is up here. Malta's tune is a doozy. And as for Romania, good on the Swedes for saving the best til last.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

If Romania don't get through, then we can surmise there is a definite conspiracy at keeping out anything that is in any way decent.

I shall light a candle at the altar of Montenegro and Romania every year on Eurovisz Saturday.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

I couldn't get Twiglets or pink wafer biscuits at the Co-op


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

I haven't had pink wafers in years


----------



## Libertad (May 16, 2013)

Hellas ftw


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

I don't know what this dancing thing is but I like it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

This sure beats a lot of the Strictly openings...


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Is this one of the acts or is this just an extra/warm up thing? I missed the first minute.


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Silly question, this is far too accomplished to be a Eurovision entry.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

This is Israel.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

red rose said:


> Silly question, this is far too accomplished to be a Eurovision entry.


Say that to Daz Sampson


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

I'm still not convinced by Mills or Matronic; it feels like they're playing a part whereas with Wogan and Norton it's always seemed much more natural.

And more Irish, obviously.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

In other news, I like how Malmo is pronounced


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

I am very convinced by Ana Matronic


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Sad Trumpet 

Coincidentally, that's what I call my... never mind


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

Latvian Jedward.

Brilliant.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Oh God, someone opened the time door and the 80s have escaped! Quick, round them up and send them back!


Vintage Paw said:


> Latvian Jedward.
> 
> Brilliant.


Exactly what I thought


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Liberace would approve of those outfits


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Is he playing an iPad?!


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Look at the silly walking 

I might adopt them since I can't have Montenegro


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Well done Latvia, you did Eurovision proud.


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

full commitment


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

I like this one its very heartfelt


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

woah wait what


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

To my shame I've spent most of this trying to work out whether to make a Rebakah Brooks or Mick Hucknall joke


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

this sounds promising...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

Apparently the Finnish singer is going to snog her backing singer in protest at them not passing marriage equality or something. And Turkey, as a result, are refusing to air the show live XD


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Oh shit, Ana Matronic _is_ the woman from Scissor Sisters! Well, I liked her at Glasto, I still think she's got some way to warm into it.

Subtitles ftw 

Woah! And cool lady!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

I admire her commitment to fucking belting one out.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Apparently the Finnish singer is going to snog her backing singer in protest at them not passing marriage equality or something. And Turkey, as a result, are refusing to air the show live XD


I think I said before but my Finnish colleague has been asking me what I think; sounds like it could be interesting!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

lalalala LALAERRRRRR OOoooOooOoOooOoHHHH


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

It's like a continental soap opera


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

"Here I am, Esma, singing for you"

For those without subtitles, some of this appears to just be scatting, not Macedonian.



red rose said:


> It's like a continental soap opera


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

interesting finale on that macadenonain one  harmony


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

I say...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Pixels - you can see the stool.


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Ahahaha  

That comment wins the internet


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Oh I like this as an idea.

Song not doing much for me, but the staging is


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

As far as Eurovision gimmicks go, this one is pretty brilliant.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

He's made of spider.


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Pretty decent actually, strong voice.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

oh oh, oh oh, a ding dong


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

My thought process: "Well this is a bit mental, back to the usus... oh shit, it's FInland!" 

She _really_ sounds like she's singing "fuck you".


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

Shit song, may be worth backing just for the upcoming (alleged) snog though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Oh I dunno, it was poptastically Eurovision and they committed to it


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Aw they looked so elated at the end, I definitely haven't seen anyone so excited to be at Eurovision.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

The squealing was kind of cute


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

Why are they interviewing shoe man? "We really love your song, we couldn't keep singing it." Liar.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

red rose said:


> Aw they looked so elated at the end, I definitely haven't seen anyone so excited to be at Eurovision.


You would if they let me enter.


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Holy shit I couldn't pick out any of the lyrics in that Finnish song so I've googled them


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

so it was a lesbian marriage, right? I think that made it all okay (all the slave and master stuff).


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

I like Malta he looks happy


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

His name is Jeremy, working in IT.

Wonderful <3


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> You would if they let me enter.


Oh god can we please make this a project.  

We could _definitely_ do this!


----------



## Limerick Red (May 16, 2013)

who are these noah and the whale fuckers?


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

He's adorable, although I imagine that any men called Jeremey who actually do work in IT are going to have a 'mare of a week.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

He looks so happy


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

red rose said:


> Oh god can we please make this a project.
> 
> We could _definitely_ do this!


I've already got it planned, it'd be an up-tempo folky number, possibly going round the country picking up musicians. They only let you have like 6 people on stage or something, but I'd try and circumvent that in some way.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

red rose said:


> He's adorable





Vintage Paw said:


> He looks so happy


I'm worried that he physically can't stop smiling


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

Bulgarian tyco trance


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

this maltese song wouldve sounded good in portugese


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

This is already brilliant.


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

That statue of drums had better not be a prop.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

he is like a bagpipe gollum


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

To be honest, I could have done without the vocals, just play a kicking dance track.

Did I just say "kicking dance track"? Fuck's sake, can someone show me the way to Radio 1?


----------



## Limerick Red (May 16, 2013)

best song since montenegro


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> he is like a bagpipe gollum


Fookin' A!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

YESSSS!!!!!

when she threw herself to her knees


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> he is like a bagpipe gollum


I was just about managing to keep it together until I read that


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

I like this. Lots of drums this year. This one is good though. These drums are better than Ireland's drums, even though that did have near-naked men.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> YESSSS!!!!!
> 
> when she threw herself to her knees


Won my vote.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

The Vikings are comiiiiiiiiiing!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

Iceland has a beard. I'm already impressed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

This is _not_ the kind of song I was expecting


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> This is _not_ the kind of song I was expecting


 
something more like this?


----------



## Libertad (May 16, 2013)

Is he channelling Leonard Cohen?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

'zactly


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

I kind of like it


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

iceland nil point
bulgaria dix point


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Is he channelling Leonard Cohen?


What?! Where the fuck is this Leonard Cohen? This is _far_ too upbeat!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

jaeger leaf jaeger leaf


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

He's a bit Ronan Keating.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Bagful of meh.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 16, 2013)

Good key change, Iceland.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

ska?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Hellas!

In kilts!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 16, 2013)

Alcohol is Free.  Got my vote.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

Ska!

This is kinda awesome


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Ok this must win.

This is the best fucking thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ska!
> 
> This is kinda awesome


 
ska


----------



## Libertad (May 16, 2013)

Yessssssss


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

This is much harder to translate than Cyprus  

Well, except the chorus


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 16, 2013)

Alcohol, alcohol, alcohol, alcohol is free.  Come on everyone, join in!!!

Yes.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Feel a bit sorry for the drummer at the back!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

That was fantastic.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

'the librarian'


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Alcohol, alcohol, alcohol, alcohol is free. Come on everyone, join in!!!


I'd prefer it if milk was free, to be honest.

Probably just me on that one though...


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> ska


oompah really...oompah ska


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

As a librarian I feel qualified to point out that a proper librarian would _never_ wear such a low cut dress


----------



## rekil (May 16, 2013)

A little bit politics in the greek one, besides being a belter of a tune.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

She looks like she belongs in an 80s hairspray ad.

Oh god, the backing singer as well.


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Oh that high note was not a good idea.


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

great power ballad from isreal i think - the best in that style so far


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Meh, lots of bombast but not actually much interesting going on.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

red rose said:


> Oh that high note was not a good idea.


A lot of things weren't a good idea.

Ok, I laughed at "Ursula the sea witch"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Oh no, someone left the time door open and 90s Johnny Depp escaped! Quick, etc...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

this all reminds me of something from somewhere


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

whats the black sabbath connection again?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

wow those _are_ impressive eyebrows


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

M. O. R.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

ska invita said:


> whats the black sabbath connection again?


 
Dude wrote it, apparently.

Armenia has magnificent hair.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> M. O. R.


 
it's like every single soft rock song ever blended into one


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

thank god they can stop it


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Dude wrote it, apparently.
> 
> Armenia has magnificent hair.


 
I wonder what shampoo he uses

He also has good hand dancing


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

This is clearly one guy who needed a band, backing singers were nowhere near as into it as him.


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Ooooh I'm looking forward to this, I'm skyping with my Hungarian friend at the moment


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

hungarian hipsters


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

"Did you know she's raised by wolves"


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

Wait....

Refused, is that you?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

I think he is a bit shy


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

It's like a really shy man doing karaoke for the first time


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

His voice is pretty weak and rangeless. I'm hoping he has a cold or something.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

He's freaking adorable.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> His voice is pretty weak and rangeless. I'm hoping he has a cold or something.


 
leave him alone he is having a go


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

He is adorable, I'm not sure he's a singer though...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> He's freaking adorable.


 
I know right? 

And he has a masters in philosophy. It is like he was made for us.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> leave him alone he is having a go


 On continent-wide fucking TV!

Fair enough if it's nerves, but, y'know...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I know right?
> 
> And he has a masters in philosophy. It is like he was made for us.


 
We should hug him to our bosoms and tell him we think he did marvellously.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Well, I'm clearly in the minority on this one. I'm used to it, I have the controversial opinions others are too scared to have.







If that's alright with everyone else?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> We should hug him to our bosoms and tell him we think he did marvellously.


 
he just needs to believe in himself, you know?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

Okay, this is officially awesome.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

The Scandis are making a good show of it this year.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

she is very scandanavian


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Well, I'm clearly in the minority on this one. I'm used to it, I have the controversial opinions others are too scared to have.


If it helps my Hungarian friend agrees with you and wishes to add that the lyrics were primitive and childish.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Oh ho, someone's being working hard in rehearsal!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

red rose said:


> If it helps my Hungarian friend agrees with you and wishes to add that the lyrics were primitive and childish.


I've got the subtitles on, they were a bit WTF. Stuff about... fuck it, can't remember now, but sort of meaningless imagery stuff.

Fuck's sake, I feel like I'm kicking a puppy


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

Norway, Greece and Bulgaria are my faves so far.

Of course, we still have Cezar to come


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

red rose said:


> If it helps my Hungarian friend agrees with you and wishes to add that the lyrics were primitive and childish.


 
On Eurovision as well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

"It's like My Big Fat Gypsy Funeral"

I shouldn't snort, but I did.


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

ive got subs on here for lyrics

norway went down well here...


----------



## rekil (May 16, 2013)

Norway not playing fair by sending a proper pop star.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> "It's like My Big Fat Gypsy Funeral"
> 
> I shouldn't snort, but I did.


 
me too


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> "It's like My Big Fat Gypsy Funeral"
> 
> I shouldn't snort, but I did.


I didn't snort, but there was a big "HA!"


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

'the onion'

that is a great nickname


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Whoops, got distracted by The Damned Utd


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

yehhhhhh


----------



## rekil (May 16, 2013)

red rose said:


> If it helps my Hungarian friend agrees with you and wishes to add that the lyrics were primitive and childish.


No way.



> Say did you know she reaches around the globe
> She plunges into the deep sea
> Dancing up on top of clouds
> The one for me – she is the one for me
> ...





> What’s it about? The first Workers’ Bomb to be constructed entirely from foraged materials, with an ICBM delivery system capable (in theory anyway) of a global reach unless it just falls into the sea like it says in the tune.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

When did Chris Rea grow his hair?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

So many drums this year.

Not that taken with this one yet, if I'm honest.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

copliker said:


> No way.





> What’s it about? The first Workers’ Bomb to be constructed entirely from foraged materials, with an ICBM delivery system capable (in theory anyway) of a global reach unless it just falls into the sea like it says in the tune.


No way indeed!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> So many drums this year.
> 
> Not that taken with this one yet, if I'm honest.


Drums have been popular for a long time.

Ah, nicking the pyro from Lordi, but not pulling it off as well.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

rock and roll


----------



## rekil (May 16, 2013)

Switzerland will be a moderately rockin cracker - and brace yourselves for Romania.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Drums have been popular for a long time.


By which I mean in recent Eurovision history, not the history of humanity


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

sexy? very much


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

I'm getting excited for Romania. I just hope all my dreams won't be crushed like they were with Montenegro.


----------



## rekil (May 16, 2013)

next


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Needs more spacemen.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

It cost them 7000 euros for the fog, apparently. A fog tax.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

CEZAR <3
Come on, Romania. Get in.


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

It's so sad but having learned a lot about event planning this year, every time they start with the fireworks I can't help imagining what it must have taken to get all the pyro signed off


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Um, can anyone hear the bass? 

e2a: I know none of the instruments are being played live, but surely it has to at least be on the track?!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

This old fella has no idea what he's doing there.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

He just said "did you just say something?"


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

In Switzerland they had brotherly love - they had 500 years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

"And after this I get to watch MacGuyver, yes?"


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

ninety five!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

COME ON, ROMANIA.


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Ninety five?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

He's covering Bon Jovi?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

this has EVERYTHING


----------



## Libertad (May 16, 2013)

Vlad's scaring me.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

This is definitely not Bon Jovi


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

You know I really did think he was standing on a red mountain top for a minute there


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

Fuck me, this is just PERFECT.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

They dropped the bass!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Dammit, I can't believe I missed a gag about the 95 year old dropping the bass


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

HE'S GROWING.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Um, is this about to go all David Copperfield?


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Oh that woman from Tuesday is going to be pissed, he's totally stolen her dress gimmick.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> HE'S GROWING.


 
I didn't even notice until you mentioned it


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

red rose said:


> Oh that woman from Tuesday is going to be pissed, he's totally stolen her dress gimmick.


Just what I was thinking.

Oooh, nice gag madam!

Oh piss off, we've got no power at all. We're euro-neutered


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

My faves tonight are ROMANIA, Bulgaria, Greece and Norway. And ROMANIA.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

well. there you go.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

There really have been so many jolly good entries this year. A fair few meh ones, but no real stinkers.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> There really have been so many jolly good entries this year. A fair few meh ones, but no real stinkers.


 
true that. a great eurovision year.


----------



## rekil (May 16, 2013)

Bulgaria was brilliant actually. I think they're usually pretty distinctive.


----------



## Libertad (May 16, 2013)

Romania or Greece for me, the rest can take an early bath.


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

I'm glad we can't vote, I couldn't possibly choose tonight.

Latvia, Greece, Romania, Azerbaijan , Bulgaria, all amazing.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Latvia - Yes
San Marion - No
Macedonia - Yes
Azerbaijan - Yes, but mostly for the staging
Finland - Yes
Malta - Yes; it would be cruel to say no
Bulgaria - Yes, but I'd prefer it without the vocals
Iceland - zzzzzzzzz Sorry, what? Oh, no.
Greece - Yes!
Israel - No, mostly for dragging the good name of librarians into the gutter 
Armenia - No
Hungary - *abstains*
Norway - Yes
Albania - No, I know it was all kablooey but I just didn't care
Georgia - zzzzzzzz
Switzerland - No, I don't care about the 95 year old, it's boring
Romania - Oh, g'wan then...


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

We like Romania natch
and Isreal power ballad
Bulgaria drumbing was aite
and Norway SM bigbeat was okay too


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

copliker said:


> Bulgaria was brilliant actually. I think they're usually pretty distinctive.


bulgarians are hard nuts


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

And we're back to Damned Utd...


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

i dislike the male presenter


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Let's all say it again - Malmooooo


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Let's all say it again - Malmooooo


 
I have been saying it more like Malmerh


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I have been saying it more like Malmerh


Yeah, that's better phonetics. It definitely shouldn't sound like a cow


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Stop talking over the show


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

I just found alcohol is _not_ free


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

red rose said:


> Stop talking over the show


Damned Utd is on BBC4, s'good 

Ooh, the Greeks. Surely they don't want to win though


----------



## Libertad (May 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Damned Utd is on BBC4, s'good
> 
> Ooh, the Greeks. Surely they don't want to win though


 
Not seen 300 then?


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

I love Cezar


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

I could have given Cezar a much better run for his money than Mills


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Am I right in thinking there are more than the Big 5 already through to the final, and who we won't have seen in either semi?


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

There's the big five and Sweden because they qualify automatically as hosts.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

red rose said:


> There's the big five and Sweden because they qualify automatically as hosts.


Yeah, but I thought those in the top five or ten or whatever from last year's tournament automatically qualify too. I should probably just google this or something...


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

I checked on Tuesday and those are the only ones I could find.

Ana Matronic is really great


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

red rose said:


> I checked on Tuesday and those are the only ones I could find.
> 
> Ana Matronic is really great


 
she really is


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

> Ireland holds the record for the highest number of wins, having won the contest seven times—including three times in a row in 1992, 1993, and 1994. France, Luxembourg, the United Kingdom and Sweden are joint second with five wins. Next comes the Netherlands, with four victories.[83]


Luxembourg?? Seriously?! 
e2a: oh... 


> The early years of the contest saw many wins for "traditional" Eurovision countries: France, the Netherlands, and Luxembourg. However, the success of these countries has declined in recent decades; the Netherlands last won in 1975; France, in 1977; and Luxembourg, in 1983. Luxembourg last entered the contest in 1993.[84]


Keep reading, Cam


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

"Her dress is like an open casket for her legs."

<3 Ana Matronic.


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

There Lord Camomile if you'd waited 5 minutes that presenter who looks like a rococo lampshade would have told you the automatic qualifiers


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

I wait for no wo/man


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Christ, our is a bit of a MOR dirge. Tyler just looks confused!


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Yay Azerbaijan


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

WTF

Who is doing the cunting voting?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

ROMANIA. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Get in, Cezar.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Ugh, Georgia _and_ Iceland? Hopefully they'll be one after the other and I can go make a cup of tea.


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Say what you like about the Icelandic song but that is one smartly dressed viking


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

ding dong!


----------



## red rose (May 16, 2013)

Who was booing Armenia? And why?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

MALTA!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Shit, some good acts are going out 

C'mon Greece...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Thank fucking Christ.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

Yay for Greece and for Jeremy from IT.

Poor Bulgaria.


----------



## barney_pig (May 16, 2013)

Get in!


----------



## Libertad (May 16, 2013)

Hellas and Romania, result


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Lord, I'd forgotten which one was Armenia. Stick them with the other two dullards please.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Irish country singer Gram Norton to be hosting the final then.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2013)

@cezarthevoice - he's on twitter. He only has 200+ followers.

You know what to do.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> @cezarthevoice - he's on twitter. He only has 200+ followers.
> 
> You know what to do.


Done


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 16, 2013)

see you all on saturday


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

As usual most of the real entertainment has been cut from the final


----------



## Limerick Red (May 16, 2013)

the greek video is really cool....


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 17, 2013)

Just watched the 2nd semi. Didn't think it was anything like as strong as Tuesday's show overall, but my god that Norway entry is stunning! (as is the singer!). Best Eurovision song I've ever heard - the best ones usually don't win of course, but at 8/1 (best odds as I write, 2nd fav) I reckon it's worth a few quid. Only other song of any note tonight was the Finland marriage one, but it's piffle really - as are all of them compared to the Norwegian monster, so here it is. Wow!


----------



## ska invita (May 17, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> WTF
> Who is doing the cunting voting?


a secrete cabal of unelected europeans - the whole of eurovision is just a propaganda exercise designed to sleepwalk a continent into an undemocratic super-state.


----------



## ska invita (May 17, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:


> Just watched the 2nd semi. Didn't think it was anything like as strong as Tuesday's show overall,


SF2 felt a lot more like eurovision to me, more variety, more ethnic identity

Oddschecker has Norway as 2nd favourite
http://www.oddschecker.com/tv/eurovision/winner

Denamark is a clear favourite, odds are really short - have to say I agree for once, I think its a certain winner. We liked Norway too but its pretty gothy, SM-ish to win Id imagine. 
Denmark entry:


Spoiler












Cesar & Romania are 100-to-1 - worth a £1 bet? anyone remember Dr ALbarn, Its My Life? I find it funny to think of this is as a cover of that tune


----------



## rekil (May 17, 2013)

The Montenegro tune had 1.5 million views on the eurovision channel by tuesday, around 1.8 million now. Really odd that they didn't get through. Only 1 or two others like Denmark had that many. Nearly all the others had about 200k.  

The Swiss tune ran out of ideas after exactly 6 seconds (the riff and the hey! bit) which must be a record.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 17, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Cesar & Romania are 100-to-1 - worth a £1 bet? anyone remember Dr ALbarn, Its My Life? I find it funny to think of this is as a cover of that tune


200/1 with betfred - def worth £1 e/w at that price

edit: fuck that I've changed my mind, it's shit at any price!


----------



## ska invita (May 17, 2013)

copliker said:


> The Swiss tune ran out of ideas after exactly 6 seconds (the riff and the hey! bit) which must be a record.


 
chrisitan rock has more funk than that swiss tune


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2013)

Greece for me.

Alcohol is NOT free.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:


> 200/1 with betfred - def worth £1 e/w at that price


Christ, I dread to think what it would say if I finally developed a gambling habit because of Eurovision 

Those are good odds though 

(Saying that, a lot of the YouTube comments were far from complimentary. I know that they're hardly the height of critical analysis, but generally you can get a positive/negative vibe for how something's being received)



tommers said:


> Greece for me.
> 
> Alcohol is NOT free.


I liked the 'disclaimer' the BBC added


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2013)

Running order for the final:

France: Amandine Bourgeois - L'enfer Et Moi
Lithuania: Andrius Pojavis - Something
Moldova: Aliona Moon - O Mie
Finland: Krista Siegfrids - Marry Me
Spain: ESDM - Contigo Hasta El Final (With You Until The End)
Belgium: Roberto Bellarosa - Love Kills
Estonia: Birgit - Et Uus Saaks Alguse
Belarus: Alyona Lanskaya - Solayoh
Malta: Gianluca - Tomorrow
Russia: Dina Garipova - What If
Germany: Cascada - Glorious
Armenia: Dorians - Lonely Planet
The Netherlands: Anouk - Birds
Romania: Cezar - It's My Life
United Kingdom: Bonnie Tyler - Believe In Me
Sweden: Robin Stjernberg - You
Hungary: ByeAlex - Kedvesem (Zoohacker Remix)
Denmark: Emmelie de Forest - Only Teardrops
Iceland: Eythor Ingi - Ég Á Líf
Azerbaijan: Farid Mammadov - Hold Me
Greece: Koza Mostra feat. Agathon Iakovidis - Alcohol Is Free
Ukraine: Zlata Ognevich - Gravity
Italy: Marco Mengoni - L'Essenziale
Norway: Margaret Berger - I Feed You My Love
Georgia: Nodi Tatishvili & Sophie Gelovani - Waterfall
Ireland: Ryan Dolan - Only Love Survives
How it was decided


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 17, 2013)

Good positioning for the Norwegian lass there - third from last - and also for Ireland right at the end.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2013)

Think Greece and Norway could benefit from their placings too, although I always wonder whether being really towards the end is that good for an entry because the audience might be suffering a bit of fatigue by that point.

"_Another_ club track fronted by a woman in white?!"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2013)

For those that way inclined (by which I mean hardcore Eurovisionistas), Stonewall have a scorecard where you mark each entry out of 12 for song, performance, dancing and outfit 

I'm not sure if I can bring myself to print some out for my family


----------



## red rose (May 17, 2013)

I wish I'd seen it before I left work


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2013)

I watch the show with a bunch of friends who are located in different parts of the world (we chat over t'internet during it) - Australia, Sweden, Holland, US... I shall bring this scorecard to their attention, I think they will approve.


----------



## ska invita (May 17, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hungary: ByeAlex - Kedvesem (Zoohacker Remix)


those hungarian hipsters really wind me up...zoohacker remix  bringing the acoustic guitar into disripute.


----------



## rekil (May 17, 2013)

The Norway tune sounds familiar. I thought Bjork, at least the start of it, but there must be a less lazy comparison.


----------



## miss direct (May 17, 2013)

I won't be watching, because apparently it's been banned in Turkey because of a lesbian kiss. 
http://www.gaystarnews.com/article/turkey-cancels-eurovision-song-contest-over-lesbian-kiss160513


----------



## Libertad (May 17, 2013)

miss direct said:


> I won't be watching, because apparently it's been banned in Turkey because of a lesbian kiss.
> http://www.gaystarnews.com/article/turkey-cancels-eurovision-song-contest-over-lesbian-kiss160513


 
You'll be able to listen to the Radio2 coverage. Not the same though.


----------



## ska invita (May 17, 2013)

miss direct said:


> I won't be watching, because apparently it's been banned in Turkey because of a lesbian kiss.
> http://www.gaystarnews.com/article/turkey-cancels-eurovision-song-contest-over-lesbian-kiss160513


you can stream it from the eurovision website, i doubt the turkish authorities would have blocked it


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 18, 2013)

Well, I've gone and stuck £15 e/w on Norway at 11/2. I'm gonna have to disagree with you all and say that I believe the running order STRONGLY favours Denmark. Why? Because all the good (!) songs are at the end. The Danish entry is gonna come after a seventeen song long streak of shit, and it's gonna kind of stick in people's memory. Can't believe the Norwegian entry won't place (though Paddy are only offering three places) so it's unlikely I won't at least get my money back.

Not having read through the thread, I'm gonna guess the Greek song was compared to Baggy Trousers fairly early on?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Well, I've gone and stuck £15 e/w on Norway at 11/2. I'm gonna have to disagree with you all and say that I believe the running order STRONGLY favours Denmark. Why? Because all the good (!) songs are at the end. The Danish entry is gonna come after a seventeen song long streak of shit, and it's gonna kind of stick in people's memory. Can't believe the Norwegian entry won't place (though Paddy are only offering three places) so it's unlikely I won't at least get my money back.


Oi, Romania and Netherlands are in that streak 

Think that might count against them though, stuck in the middle


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

T-minus 87 minutes until Eurovision

Which means t-minus 27 minutes until I break out the rum


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

If you don't fancy backing to win or doing e/w then some of the bookies are offering odds on Top 4 finishes, some of which are better odds than you'll get doing e/w and of course this way you won't lose your win stake if your choice doesn't win. F'rinstance the 22/1 odds available on UK for a top 4 placing look good to me and esp the 41/1 on betfair.
http://www.oddschecker.com/tv/eurovision/eurovision/top-4-finish

You can also back to win without Denmark, the hot faves, if you think the Danes are nailed on winners
http://www.oddschecker.com/tv/eurovision/eurovision/w-o-denmark


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

I keep having a go at matching Cezar  Not too bad...


----------



## Libertad (May 18, 2013)

*Eurovision Song Contest Final – A Proper Communist Perspective*

http://proletariandemocracy.wordpre...contest-final-a-proper-communist-perspective/


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2013)

have fun everyone - rooting for Norway over Denmark here


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

hellooooooooooo mehlmer


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Ok that was an alright joke about the aussies


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

This isn't too bad.

"She looks like that Jewish woman... Barbara Streisand. She's got a big nose" - my brother doing his bit for international relations


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

her entire head is from the 80s


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

I miss your brother 

I'm only giving France's outfit a couple of points because she looks like a handbag that's been through a shredder. But I rather like the song and the performance.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

wow she is going for it


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Far too histrionic love


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

he's no Donny Montell


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

This is the ESL pop one if i remember correctly!


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

His shoes are called "Love" and "Spain"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Has anyone actually seen his shoes? You'd think he'd at least give 'em a waggle.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

It's the singing lava-lamp one - not too bad actually


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

Moldova ftw


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

That Moldovan song is really growing on me


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Sam Fox is back!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

My mum likes this. This is... surprising.

Last time I missed "isn't that bracing"!


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Your mum likes Finland's entry?!


----------



## felixthecat (May 18, 2013)

The red PVC aprons are a slightly incongruous touch.....


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Two songs with bagpipes in one Eurovision? This is an encouraging development...


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

I'm hearing Spain playing the bag pipes. Man, this weed is good


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Incongruous is a very high-falutin' word to be using about a performance like that


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

cool they have carlos puyol on guitar


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

red rose said:


> Your mum likes Finland's entry?!


Apparently so... Because it was very much in the Eurovision tradition I think.


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> cool they have carlos puyol on guitar


I need to be able to like this more than once


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Spain are in with a chance


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

What? Spain couldn't hit a single note!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Yes, Belgium! This is GREAT - pls vote for it and win me loads of money!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

I said it earlier in the thread but belgium looks like a young javier bardem in no country for old men.


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

Do you get extra points for having dancers line up behind you?


----------



## felixthecat (May 18, 2013)

red rose said:


> What? Spain couldn't hit a single note!


 
Out of tune the whole way through. Dreadful.

(which means of course she'll do well)


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

there is a lot of dub step breakdowns this year


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Just realised there were a lot of effects on his voice there. Wonder what the rules are on that... 

We should tell Graham we're having a party on teh internetz!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> there is a lot of dub step breakdowns this year


But not the one we all wanted


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

awww she is lovely isn't she.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

The inflatable hammer in the background there lending a real gravitas to the song


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> awww she is lovely isn't she.


Ugh, my mum thinks so too.

You people...


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

red rose said:


> What? Spain couldn't hit a single note!


 
It was so Eurovision though, it'll get votes mark my words


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

after the end of the song they store her in that giant glitter ball for similar events in the future


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

"Coming at me, like a tsunami"


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just realised there were a lot of effects on his voice there. Wonder what the rules are on that...
> 
> We should tell Graham we're having a party on teh internetz!


We went to a party at the Picturehouse Cinema a few years ago and because they linked parties at a bunch of picturehouses together we got in the Guinness Book of Records for the biggest Eurovision party.  Terry gave us a mention if I remember correctly


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> It was so Eurovision though, it'll get votes mark my words


 
I think you should reserve your judgement until you have seen Romania


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

solero solero


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

red rose said:


> We went to a party at the Picturehouse Cinema a few years ago and because they linked parties at a bunch of picturehouses together we got in the Guinness Book of Records for the biggest Eurovision party. Terry gave us a mention if I remember correctly


I think I remember you going to that, was gutted I didn't go.

Hey, why wasn't I invited?!  Wait, I think I might have been...


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think I remember you going to that, was gutted I didn't go.
> 
> Hey, why wasn't I invited?!  Wait, I think I might have been...


I'm almost definite that you were, it was around the same time as the world record for the most people playing the coconuts in trafalgar square so there's no way I would have forgotten you.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

I don't think I would miss Bonnie Tyler to be hones, Graham.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

awwwww its smiley bloke


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Good ol' Jeremy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

he was smiling one day and then the wind changed and his got stuck like that


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

I missed that this song was about a guy in IT who did risk assessments  Just went up half a point!

It's good having my mum here, she catches details I miss while being snarky. Apparently this guy is a doctor?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Good guy wind.


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

Malta = Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

wait is he telling Jeremy to follow a girl tomorrow? Maybe this song is darker than it sounds


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

My monitor wasn't working so couldn't post for the first 45 minutes of Eurovision!  Horrendous situation!  Turns out the cable had come disconnected but it's back in now and here I am


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

Gianluca is actually 78 years old, he just seems younger because he smiles so much


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Are they just doing a busking tour round Europe and happened to be in Sweden at the right time?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

From ridiculously cute guy to ridiculously cute gal.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

I like all the ballads this year I think something must be wrong with me


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Damn, for a second there I thought she was saying "what if we buried our Gods", which would have been an excellent lyric for Eurovision.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like all the ballads this year I think something must be wrong with me


 
I'm looking forward to the netherlands' - their slow song was really quite good. A bit different to normal slow songs.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Sounds like a Coca Cola advert


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like all the ballads this year I think something must be wrong with me


I think most of them are spectacularly dull.

In other news, my brother just opened the popcorn by the wrong end. I no longer have a brother.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think most of them are spectacularly dull.
> 
> In other news, my brother just opened the popcorn by the wrong end. I no longer have a brother.


 
they are I don't understand it, it's like when you see a kitten or a small bird


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

For one brief and horrible moment, I thought she was airbrushing a dildo


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

My friend says about Russia "a song about peace from one of the most dangerous countries in the world..."


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Cascada will do well because they are Cascada.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

trance


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

She sounds like she's struggling already. Can't imagine how nerve-racking it must be (even though I not-so-secretly want to perform at Eurovision).


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

She looks like she's doing one of those endurance courses that you see in films about people trying to get into the Marines.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cascada will do well because they are Cascada.


 
I thought that about Sebastian Tellier


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Hen party pop


----------



## cyberfairy (May 18, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> trance


Bad trance from an old free CD with a defunct music mag :-(


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Lederhosen - awesome


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Bad trance from an old free CD with a defunct music mag :-(


 
bad trance is the best trance


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Time to make the tea...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

so much denim


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Oooh, he's advertising travel books!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

so much eyebrow


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I no longer have a brother.


"This is fucking _awesome"_ 

And he's studying fucking music


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Working in IT and Risk Assessment are trending worldwide on twitter.

Sneak win for Malta?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Could've bought some new jeans. Totally disrespectful.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

I think we will come about midway or just a bit below. We won't come last this year.


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> "This is fucking _awesome"_
> 
> And he's studying fucking music


Oh dear.

There hasn't been this much acid wash denim in one place since the 80s.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 18, 2013)

Fuck me, its all terrible! I wasted a bottle of Absolut on this? *drinks more Absolut*
Give me novelty, folk, metal or give me death!
Hiccup


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

This is fucking awful


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

And suddenly flames, what just happened there?


----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2013)

Although a win is probably out of the question - poor lady she has no chance - we can claim a sort of victory because all the acts I have seen so far are singing in ENGLISH! a victory of sorts !!


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> And suddenly flames, what just happened there?


Its the cardinal rule of Eurovision. If your song is bland, spice it up with pyro.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Although a win is probably out of the question - poor lady she has no chance - we can claim a sort of victory because all the acts I have seen so far are singing in ENGLISH! a victory of sorts !!


 
Apart from the ones that haven't been in English


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> And suddenly flames


There should be more of this generally, I think.


weltweit said:


> Although a win is probably out of the question - poor lady she has no chance - we can claim a sort of victory because all the acts I have seen so far are singing in ENGLISH! a victory of sorts !!


Well you've missed quite a few then...


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

red rose said:


> Its the cardinal rule of Eurovision. If your song is bland, spice it up with pyro.


 
A lesson we should all take to heart 

*plays with lighter and laughs maniacally whilst stroking white cat*


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> A lesson we should all take to heart
> 
> *plays with lighter and laughs maniacally whilst stroking white cat*


Please don't set fire to Radar


----------



## TopCat (May 18, 2013)

MOLDOVA!!!

eta: Mation thinks the ding dong marriage one, so far, fabulous though the skirt of fire was


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Finally one I really like.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

red rose said:


> Please don't set fire to Radar


 
I was actually delayed from posting my last post because I was trying to detach him from my head.  I'm the one you should be worrying about!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

I really do like this song a lot.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Cool power ballad... about birds dying?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

slow death


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> I was actually delayed from posting my last post because I was trying to detach him from my head. I'm the one you should be worrying about!


Thankfully Schrodes has curled up on my feet and gone to sleep because I let him out for about 12 hours today and he knackered himself chasing butterflies, so I can drink my rum and mock Eurovision in peace.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Netherlands and Spain so far for points me thinks


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

No, birds DO fly, mostly 

Did enjoy that for some bizarre reason


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

ITS MY LIFE


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Here we go...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Really don't know how well it'll do in the contest, but proper good song.

Has "potential", according to my brother


----------



## Libertad (May 18, 2013)

CEZAR11111!!1!!!!!


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

My dogs have both left the room


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

weltweit said:


> we can claim a sort of victory because all the acts I have seen so far are singing in ENGLISH! a victory of sorts !!


 
I'd prefer to hear their own languages. There's only so many cliched lyrics I can stomach in one go.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Come on Cezar. Come the fuck on. Win this baby. Win it hard.


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Cezar


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Romanian pop music is the dogs bollocks


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

I've got that dress!


----------



## paulhackett (May 18, 2013)

It's that Welsh bloke from the Apprentice isn't it?


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Nakedy men


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Everybody sing along!


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Fucking love this


----------



## TopCat (May 18, 2013)

Romania


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

He reminds me of someone.


----------



## TopCat (May 18, 2013)

Mation says why haven't they put up the other side of his ruler of the universe collar?


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Oh god this is so awesome


----------



## felixthecat (May 18, 2013)

It looks like he's standing in the middle of a large placenta


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

A beer for every dubstep breakdown. New rules


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

this is what it is all about


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 18, 2013)

Glad to see Shinzon found work after his plot to overthrow the federation failed...


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Nakedy woman


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Supine said:


> A beer for every dubstep breakdown. New rules


Deal

If only Montenegro had gotten through.


----------



## TopCat (May 18, 2013)

Bonnie!


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

Oh good Christ. A total eclipse of the face.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Romania to win, fuck the rest of the competition, that's the most fun I've had in ages


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

She lives in Mumbles! I grew up going to Mumbles all the time.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Oh dear


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

is she singing in another language?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Oh god...


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Oh dear...


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Dull dull dull. *yawn*


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> is she singing in another language?


Welsh.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

A total prolapse of the ears


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

Come back Timisoara's Tiny Tim. All is forgiven. Jesus, what a dirge.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

I don't mind this. I remember Daz Sampson.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

She lost her voice? I know she's "gravelly" but that sounds well wrong


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 18, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> I grew up going to Mumbles all the time.


 
I've heard that can happen...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

She's got such a powerful voice, this needed more mid-sentence growls. More fist clenching. More wind machine.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> Dull dull dull. *yawn*


Yup, aside from anything else it's just really boring, does nothing, goes nowhere.

The look like the house band at a wake.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> A total prolapse of the ears


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> She's got such a powerful voice, this needed more mid-sentence growls. More fist clenching. More wind machine.


 
Her voice sounds fucked


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

Go Tyler


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

She reminds me very much of this


----------



## dweller (May 18, 2013)

I liked it, go Bonnie!!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> My hovercraft is full of eels


 
Absolutely.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Tyler, the crater


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

I think nerves have tightened up his throat too.

Dancers dressed by Muji.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

One Direction B side or what...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

My dad has joined us and just reminded me that our ex-lodger was a backing singer for the UK one year. Not sure we did very well that year


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Clearly Sweden don't want to have to stage the event again next year


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

I think the real winners this year are all the hot dancers.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

This is when you need one of Sweden's famous serial killers to strike and take them all out.


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2013)

Spanish commentary treating this as a serious music event as usual. The same level of solemnity granted as to a state opening of parliament at home.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Aha, Refused up next.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Spanish commentary treating this as a serious music event as usual. The same level of solemnity granted as to a state opening of parliament at home.


 
I'd enjoy that


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

shy man doing karaoke for the first time! believe in yourself shy man


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Is that what a hipster looks like then?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

Is this the advert break?


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

Hungary are better than most!


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Spanish commentary treating this as a serious music event as usual. The same level of solemnity granted as to a state opening of parliament at home.


That sounds almost more fun than our presenters remorselessly taking the piss


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Guitarist in awkward caught on camera moment.

This is kind of dull.


----------



## Libertad (May 18, 2013)

Has he borrowed those jeans?


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

I've worked out what the Hungarian song reminds me of, the high bits sound like the opening theme to Button Moon


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> Guitarist in awkward caught on camera moment.
> 
> This is kind of dull.


 
you don't understand. he is having go.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Here's the winner.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Here's the winner.


I really don't get why this is such a favourite.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Apparently shy man from Hungary is involved in the occupy movement there.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

yep. this has winner all over it


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

I really hate that I like this, I never like the favourite.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Yep it's eurovisiontastic


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I really don't get why this is such a favourite.


 
Who are we to question Eurovision wisdom. We're British, we don't get this stuff.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Reminds me a bit of Diana Vickers


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

I hate to see it but I can see this being sung in a triumphant closing sequence.

Dammit.


----------



## weepiper (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I really don't get why this is such a favourite.


Pretty girl, Shakira-esque song, bit of ethnic tin whistle, English lyrics. Job's a good 'un.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Eurovison by numbers. Please fuck off Denmark


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Apparently shy man from Hungary is involved in the occupy movement there.


My friend from Hungary has been doing some research and confirms this.  He also owns a t-shirt with Monty Python's black knight on it and one of his favourite philosophers is the one I did my dissertation on


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

I hate it too but that's not the point, you put taste on hold tonight.


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

Scottish drums. English voice. Go Denmark!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I hate to see it but I can see this being sung in a triumphant closing sequence.
> 
> Dammit.


 
It's already got the winning song golden imagery.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:


> Eurovison by numbers. Please fuck off Denmark


 
Leave her alone. She's made a middle-aged man very happy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Apparently shy man from Hungary is involved in the occupy movement there.


 
orly


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Sorry, I quite liked it


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Leave her alone. She's made a middle-aged man very happy.


 
wait until you see norway


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Language of gutting fish!!!! I don't miss Wogan for a second


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

I really like the background on this one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Egg on leaf, egg on leaf


----------



## paulhackett (May 18, 2013)

Bonnie's had a drink, grown a beard and learned Icelandic


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

I liked Rick Wakeman better when he was playing keyboards. And that really IS saying something!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

this one is my designated loo break


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

With his hair and rings and bangles he should be singing something altogether heavier, not about eggs and leaves.


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:


> I liked Rick Wakeman better when he was playing keyboards. And that really IS saying something!


Reading that I just spat my rum and coke all over


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Egg on leaf, egg on leaf


 
so moving


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> With his hair and rings and bangles he should be singing something altogether heavier, not about eggs and leaves.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> Language of gutting fish!!!! I don't miss Wogan for a second


 
The sad-eyed fish gutter of the volcanic island is singing his heart out tonight.


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Why is there a South Korean flag in the audience


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> With his hair and rings and bangles he should be singing something altogether heavier, not about eggs and leaves.


 
Yeah he looks completely out of place.  I have done the red button subtitle thing btw...


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

I love the stage show for this one


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Spiderboy, spiderboy, does whatever a spiderboy does.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

oh its zoolander


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Can someone not help the bloke trapped in the box?


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

If they kiss at the end I'll give this an extra point.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 18, 2013)

red rose said:


> Why is there a South Korean flag in the audience


 
Fallout.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Them petals are new!


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Aaaaand CRYSTAL MAZE


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> Can someone not help the bloke trapped in the box?


He knows what he did


----------



## felixthecat (May 18, 2013)

That's a man who waxes his unibrow. Oh yes.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> Can someone not help the bloke trapped in the box?


Yeah like they did in Spinal Tap! Someone should actually do that in future, that would be brill!


----------



## weepiper (May 18, 2013)

That dress would be a bugger on a rainy day.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Them petals are new!


Nah, they were in the semi.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> He knows what he did


 
I wonder what he did to be put in a transparent box and made to perform at Eurovision


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

GREECE!

Love this song.


----------



## Libertad (May 18, 2013)

OPA HELLAS


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

SKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

YEY


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

OPA!


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

Greece Balkan beats


----------



## cyberfairy (May 18, 2013)

GREEECE!!!!!


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Greece do NOT want to be hosting this next year for economic reasons, but fuck me this is utterly great - Greek folk ska YES GET IN!


----------



## felixthecat (May 18, 2013)

Gogol Bordello do Eurovision


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Best song of the night


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

red rose said:


> Best song of the night


 
Well, after Romania, yup.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

This is the sort of thing I watch Eurovision for - fucking great!


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

Can't beat a bit of electic bouzouki playing.


----------



## Libertad (May 18, 2013)

Yamas


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> Greece do NOT want to be hosting this next year for economic reasons, but fuck me this is utterly great - Greek folk ska YES GET IN!


It's ok Germany will stump up for it


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 18, 2013)

That was ace. Greece FTW.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Ukraine will do well. Top 6.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Went down rather well in the Camomile household.

Except with my dad, who is rather serious about Greek music.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

giant man


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

love this song


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

The video has a unicorn.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Liked the big bloke intro, song not particularly exciting tho


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> Greece do NOT want to be hosting this next year for economic reasons, but fuck me this is utterly great - Greek folk ska YES GET IN!


I was wondering if they may get the 'morbid curiosity' vote - "let's see what happens if they win..."


----------



## Bakunin (May 18, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:


> Yeah like they did in Spinal Tap! Someone should actually do that in future, that would be brill!


 
Spinal Tap should enter, definitely.


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2013)

I don't particularly ever want to live in Britain again but I think music from other European countries should be banned. Maybe except for Kraftwerk.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> Liked the big bloke intro, song not particularly exciting tho


 
It's got that powerful Eurovision vibe. It will do very, very well.


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

1. You can see her hold-it-in underwear under her dress
2. It sounds like a b-side from a disney film
3. Not enough Igor


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

Bit of a screamer this one.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

This might win


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2013)

Ukraine lady was fit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's got that powerful Eurovision vibe. It will do very, very well.


 
definitely


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> Liked the big bloke intro, song not particularly exciting tho


I think it's better than a lot of similar stuff, she's got the voice to carry it off, deploys it well and the song works to her strengths.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

She aint met gravity yet


----------



## cyberfairy (May 18, 2013)

Greece has made me want another illadvised vodka...go Greece!


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's got that powerful Eurovision vibe. It will do very, very well.


 
I don't doubt it for a second, I got to like it more when she started belting it out proper


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

red rose said:


> 1. You can see her hold-it-in underwear under her dress
> 2. It sounds like a b-side from a disney film
> 3. Not enough Igor


Bro did say "it sounds like something from Lion King". And dad was complaining about her dress. And mum was asking if that was it from Igor.

Are you hiding in the corner


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2013)

Fuck off Italy. Could you be any more of a self-satire?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Greece has made me want another illadvised vodka...go Greece!


 
opa! alcohol is free!


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Poor chap has the apologetic facial expression of someone who's been caught on CCTV pissing in an alleyway.


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Greece has made me want another illadvised vodka...go Greece!


I am absolutely trashed right now and I fully intend to blame Greece


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

I'm sure this bloke was the croupier down the casino last night


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Fuck off Italy. Could you be any more of a self-satire?


Are you familiar with the work of Silvio Berlusconi?


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

Italy get marks for singing in Italian. Still shit though


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

If you're going to sing a simple ballad in your own language you've got to have a good melody and a very lovely sounding voice.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

This is a good song. It will do well.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Norway. YES!


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

Norway!!!! Raveathon


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Liking this - awesome dress, good beat, strobe lights, dramatic... very good.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> This is a good song. It will do well.


 
I think we are in perfect agreement on these things this evening


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

This should do well


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

We need more of this sort of thing on Eurovisz. It's got a great feel to it, this.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

Icy cool tune from Norway.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> Liking this - awesome dress, good beat, strobe lights, dramatic... very good.


Best arse in show award too!


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

This is definitely growing on me.  

Much better performance than in the semis too.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

She has the future on her tongue


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> We need more of this sort of thing on Eurovisz. It's got a great feel to it, this.


 
It's almost like an opening credits song from a James Bond film


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

I'll be angry if we're not in the top ten


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

If Romania or Greece don't win, I'd be more than happy for Norway to beat Denmark to win. It's bloody good.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Bit of a weird sentiment, really. "Feed you my love" oh yes?


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Thank god it's almost over, I'm far too drunk at this stage to be watching and skyping and scoring and keeping up with this thread


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bit of a weird sentiment, really. "Feed you my love" oh yes?


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

*Barf*


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Baggy Trousers is now trending worldwide.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Oh fuck, this.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

this is like old fashioned eurovision


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Why do I hate this song so much.

I mean I _really_ hate it, and I couldn't tell you why


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

"I'm sailing on a sea of dreams". Top lyrics from Georgia


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Good use of fire extinguishers there though...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Set fire to as much as you like, won't make this song any more interesting.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> If Romania or Greece don't win, I'd be more than happy for Norway to beat Denmark to win. It's bloody good.


 
Yeah I'm torn between Romania and Greece for top position at this point, but I'd be perfectly content with a Norway win after that performance.

Georgia providing a typical power ballad with plenty of pyrotechnics - fucking hate the song mind you!


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

It's gonna win


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Half-naked drummers for the final song from Ireland.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 18, 2013)

Apparently some guy with an impecible history of picking Eurovision winners says that Russia will take this.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Don't miss Wogan at all, Norton is a great commentator for the show.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

You are convincing a sum total of _no-one_ with all that leather, pal.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

His jacket is shit.


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

Best bit coming up. Scoring songs...


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Are you familiar with the work of Silvio Berlusconi?


 
Is he dubstep? I think I saw him in a bar in Dalston years ago.


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2013)

Did he buy that jacket off Atomic Suplex on eBay?


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Greece, Spain, Norway, Denmark, Ireland or The Netherlands I reckon

But probably Georgia


----------



## TopCat (May 18, 2013)

Tax!


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Half-naked drummers for the final song from Ireland.


 
They've nicked that straight off the Orangemen.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Is it wrong that I'm quite enjoying this one?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Hang on...

"Only love survives"
"We are love"

Zombiiiiiieeeees!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Apparently some guy with an impecible history of picking Eurovision winners says that Russia will take this.


 
Better fucking not.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

My head says Norway or Rumania. But my heart says Denmark.


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

The drummer on those big drums has clearly modelled himself on Hugh Jackman as Wolverine.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2013)

Epona said:


> Is it wrong that I'm quite enjoying this one?


 
we quite enjoyed it - in a WRONG WRONG WRONG way...


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Tax!


Taxi!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 18, 2013)

Supine said:


> Best bit coming up. Scoring songs...


 
No, the best bit is when tomorrow's rightwing press lays into Bonnie and then demands retaliation against the rest of Europe for not loving her...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

That's really quite restrained for Gautiere.

he he, nice gag with the crew.


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

You can not vote more than twenty times.

I'll try to control myself!!!


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

If we can't vote by text doesn't that put us at a mega disadvantage?

Not that I'm gonna vote like


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> My head says Norway or Rumania. But my heart says Denmark.


My arse says Denmark


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:


> My arse says Denmark


 
I have noticed you talking out of it most of the evening.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Mum on Belgium: "it's better if you don't see him".


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Better fucking not.


 
Graham made a glib reference earlier to no Balkan countries getting through. They still get to vote, and have to vote for someone...


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

He does have serial killer eyes


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

I think I've got Romania


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2013)

Can't stop smiling at Romania's entry. It might do well


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Okay this is taking the piss. I wasn't able to vote via mobile or landline on Tuesday, and I can't tonight either. wtf.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

I voted for Romania, the line was busy the first couple of times I tried which I take as a good sign.

A load of fireworks have just gone off nearby


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

I've voted for Netherlands and Romania. Mum wants to vote for Malta.

I may give her the phone at some point. Oh shit, Greece! Gotta vote for them!


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2013)

Can we have an in/out referendum on the Eurovision Song Contest?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Eurovision is my Christmas Day!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

And Ukraine...

Thank God I'm on my parents' phone...


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

Having watched them all again, Norway have definitely won it.


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2013)

Norway and Ukraine were the best out of this aural torture festival.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Still torn though, I also really really liked Greece.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2013)

well.. Greece or Romania for me... although Ireland does stand out for oilyleatheryslipperyness


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Why is she reading from cards rather than an autocue?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Fuck, what's the number?! The first bit, to which you add your number. Why the hell have they taken it off screen


----------



## rekil (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Apparently shy man from Hungary is involved in the occupy movement there.


That's a little bit communism.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Fuckit, I gave a vote to Greece too, because that was fucking awesome - and it's not my phone.


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

I couldn't print the pdf scoring card so me and my friend have both been using an Excel scoring sheet.

It's worked well because we can calculate totals automatically and we can hide each act after scoring it, which we started doing after the first 5 entries because we kept trying to amend our scores because we had already scored other acts the same.  By hiding the previous scores we managed to score each new act individually rather than basing it on what we had already scored other acts.

Greece came top, then Romania, then Moldova, so in a moment of decadence I have voted for Greece 3 times, Romania twice and Moldova once


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

What is Greece's number?

Romania is 14, for any of you oiks wot haven't voted for him yet.


----------



## Libertad (May 18, 2013)

#greece trending top


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2013)

Watching this for the first time in years as i am at my folks, Hungary is my fave, it won't win, thought it was a sweet song


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> What is Greece's number?


21 - all the others are here: http://www.eurovision.tv/page/news?id=running_order_for_the_grand_final_revealed

Now what's the rest of the fucking number?!


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

62252XX from mobiles and 090152252XX from landlines.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Always that horrific moment while you wait for Graham to say the name of the country you think you're voting for...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

red rose said:


> 62252XX from mobiles and 090152252XX from landlines.


Cheers, m'dears 

(Though again it's up on screen, should _always_ fucking be there  )


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

It's in my excel sheet 

It's also written on my desk in sharpie because I didn't have anything else to hand on Tuesday and I panicked


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Me: "Can I vote for UK just to see what happens?"
Mum: "No  "


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

errr did queen of goths just get a shout out?


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Someone off urban just got mentioned


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Every time they show that clip of Greece I like them more.  I love ska and that song was my cup of tea


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> errr did queen of goths just get a shout out?


And Mr Kippers


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

I hate to say it, but the clip they keep using for Denmark _is_ quite catchy


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2013)

Shout out for QueenOfGoths there !


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> Someone off urban just got mentioned


 
I thought so


----------



## mrsfran (May 18, 2013)

HA! I saw that QoG! Mr Kippers on Eurovision


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> errr did queen of goths just get a shout out?





lizzieloo said:


> Someone off urban just got mentioned


Bugger, I missed it looking for the remote to try and turn the subtitles off


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Yep, Bonnie hurt her voice


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

QOG! Amazing


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> Yep, Bonnie hurt her voice


Her voice hurt my ears


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

QueenOfGoths where are you? Worra star


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

That's rather charmingly low-tech. Plus Swedish chef!

Recycling?! Seriously?!

Did they get Danny Boyle on this..


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

I wonder if she was supposed to get hit in the face by those fake trees


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Um, is Sweden actually in a part of London I've just never been to?


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

This is glorious


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

sweden


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> QueenOfGoths where are you? Worra star


I missed it  !! I am going to have to iplayer it!!!


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

I just clapped


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Screw you, Turkey!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

dancing meatballs


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Okay this is probably the best thing I've ever seen.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I missed it  !! I am going to have to iplayer it!!!


 
Mr Kippers got mentioned, he said he knew you


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> I just clapped


Arms were aloft and shouting at Turkey


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Screw you, Turkey!!


 I just said that, are you hiding in _my_ corner


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Male kiss. Eat that Finland!


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

This is great entertainment


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I missed it  !! I am going to have to iplayer it!!!


 
he said he went to drama school with you


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

that's entertainment


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Fucking Bravo.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

red rose said:


> I just said that, are you hiding in _my_ corner


_Sweden_ just said it


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Women dressed as meatballs


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> he said he went to drama school with you


 
I missed it too. What happened? Who said what? What?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> he said he went to drama school with you


Yeah we were in the same year


----------



## mrsfran (May 18, 2013)

That was AMAZING  I think they were playing close attention during last year's Olympics Opening ceremony


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Well done hostess (Whose name I have forgotten ). Normally it's a pretty cringe worthy asinine duo, but she's been charming, witty and knowing. Can bloody belt out a tune too


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

Amazing tv 

Go Greece and Tyler.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah we were in the same year


 

Was that Central? (Apparently my mum knows where Norton studied  ) My flatmate just finished his PhD there.


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2013)

Holding out for a zero. #Bonnie Tyler.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

congratulations, Sweden. You got Eurovision right.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

It's really been great fun this year, loads of good acts that I've enjoyed and some cringeworthy ones that I've enjoyed for different reasons, the woman hosting it is great, and the commentary from Norton has been really good.

Top notch entertainment value


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

This guy is adorable


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Was that Central? (Apparently my mum knows where Norton studied  ) My flatmate just finished his PhD there.


Yes it was  Quite a few years ago now!

I am soooo sorry I missed it  Boo!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

Jon Ola Sand is no Svante Stockselius


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

"Yes, the temperature is really rising"


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

winner takes it alllllll


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Is this the Swedish Adele/Emilie Sande?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2013)

at this stage.. it is impossible not to break out in drunken song...

"The Winner taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakes it all"..


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

This is just such a great song.

I think I may be slightly drunk.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

What is it with these Swedes and their singing comedians


----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2013)

Supine said:


> .... Go Greece and Tyler.


I hope for their own sake Greece don't win, they can't afford to host it next year.
Mind you, neither could we


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

San Marino?!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

GREECE


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

YAY, Alcohol is Free!!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

G'wan Greece!


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Sweden's vote is being given by an anime character!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

I know we're only two in, but I think this could be a tight race.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

And Albanias by a ska rudeboy, good hat mate


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

FEDORA


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Voting is getting spread all over the place.


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2013)

Greece needs a minimum of 100 points to meet the terms of its EU bailout.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Italy 12 points!!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

_Italy_?!


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Greece needs a minimum of 100 points to meet the terms of its EU bailout.


 
If I could have liked that more than once, I would have done so


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Greece needs a minimum of 100 points to meet the terms of its EU bailout.


 
Plus they have to give 12 points to Germany in each of the next ten Eurovision Song Contests.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Yeah 12 points Belgium!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Oh for God's sake, it's just like the lottery folks, we don't want talking we just want the numbers


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Alright I really liked the Hungarian man, but how is he in second place?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2013)

what?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

We gave Romania only 4? 

My mum's smug that we gave Malta more than Netherlands.

Oh fuck you UK jury, fuck you


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

I admit it. I rang 18,000 times for Denmark.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Denmark starting to pick up points.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2013)

maybe it's Bacon related?


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Israel isn't in Europe is it?


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

Anyone else thinking that Europe hates us?


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Plus they have to give 12 points to Germany in each of the next ten Eurovision Song Contests.


 
Hold on... you're saying that some of the voting is politically motivated? Oh my


----------



## TopCat (May 18, 2013)

Azerbaijan??? (says Mation)


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

looks like we are going to Denmark, Vintage Paw


----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> Israel isn't in Europe is it?


Apparently they have been for the last few years anyhow ....

What I want to know is - if Israel why not Palestine !!


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

Supine said:


> Anyone else thinking that Europe hates us?


 
Or Bonnie can't really sing and her song was shite? Could be that, too.


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2013)

Sideshow Bob doing better for himself these days.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Apparently they have been for the last few years anyhow ....
> 
> What I want to know is - if Israel why not Palestine !!


 
I don't think it is


----------



## TopCat (May 18, 2013)

I can't remember Denmark's!! 

(Mation)


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> Israel isn't in Europe is it?


 
Israel's been in it tons of time.. always wondered - just googled.. apparently because the Israel Broadcasting Corporation is part of the European Broadcasting Union..

Dana International was Israeli wasn't he?


----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2013)

Anyone vote for Graham Norton.....

A good follow on from Terry ?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Dad (having just walked in): "11 of thirty-ni... oh Jesus Christ!"


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2013)

We wanted 12 points or no free benefits for you.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Anyone vote for Graham Norton.....
> 
> A good follow on from Terry ?


 
Read the thread


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Between Denmark and Azerbaijan it would seem.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Moldova gave Romania only 10 points?  Ah OK Ukraine gets the 12.  The "we are your tiny neighbour, do not crush us" kind of vote.


----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> Read the thread


 
33 pages, no chance now ... plus I had to switch over to watch QIXL


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Israel's been in it tons of time.. always wondered - just googled.. apparently because the Israel Broadcasting Corporation is part of the European Broadcasting Union..
> 
> Dana International was Israeli wasn't he?


 
She. Yes.


----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2013)

I am just watching again to see the annual ritual humiluation of the scores - or lack of them


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

"Let's get the party started" - where the fuck have you been Norway?!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

'You should leave'


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

I'm loving Graham


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:


> 'You should leave'


Proper belly laugh


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

red rose said:


> I'm loving Graham


 
Really? I think he's a whining little toad. They could really do the programme without him.


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

That orange dress 

That's what my vomit is going to look like later, cheese doritos and rum and coke


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Propping up the table with Ireland


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2013)

Don't think we're going to win


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Israel's been in it for donkeys years, Dana International won it in 1998 ffs.

Editing because of a typo giving the wrong year   I have had a few beers at this point


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2013)

I am available in Madrid for one-to-one English classes. Accent reduction a speciality.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Cynical mother suggesting we got four points from Spain because of all the ex-pats.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Ukraine holding up very well...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

We're not going to Greece next year


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Half way through...


----------



## TopCat (May 18, 2013)

Very entertaining.


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Half way through...


So depressing


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> We're not going to Greece next year


 
Shame. I know an anti-fash anarchist who lives in a pretty cool area over there. We could have all gone and stayed with him.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:


> Ukraine holding up very well...


 
Your arse must be feeling pleased with itself. Top punditry indeed.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Bye Igor!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Your arse must be feeling pleased with itself. Top punditry indeed.


My wallet will be too!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Shame. I know an anti-fash anarchist who lives in a pretty cool area over there. We could have all gone and stayed with him.


My family has a house on one of the islands, we could have stayed there!


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

I would have asked to come with you 

If it ever comes back to the UK I can almost certainly get free tickets


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

A change at the top when Denmark are over 20 points ahead...? Do pay attention, Norton


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Hashtag creepy stalker dude who should just shut the fuck up and fuck the fuck off.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

red rose said:


> I would have asked to come with you
> 
> If it ever comes back to the UK I can almost certainly get free tickets


I was thinking, next year your place should host an alternative Eurovision with loads of European acts on the Friday, then a massive Eurovision party on the Saturday.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Hashtag creepy stalker dude who should just shut the fuck up and fuck the fuck off.


Sweet jesus yes, that was hideous. And then plugged his new single. Classy


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Sweet jesus yes, that was hideous. And then plugged his new single. Classy


 
Apparently he's that kid wot did that song a couple of years ago for eurovisz about being popular.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

Lena!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Behind her smile, Petra looks like she wants to pluck the eyes from every single vote reporter.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

That's a good point about Finland. It can't be an anti-kiss thing can it?


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2013)

I love that Icelandic accent and we all know where we've heard it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Oh Lena! I'm catching a plane to Germany to give her a hug.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> That's a good point about Finland. It can't be an anti-kiss thing can it?


 
Nah, it's likely a 'that was a shit song' thing.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh Lena! I'm catching a plane to Germany to give her a hug.


 
I love her quite a lot


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Nah, it's likely a 'that was a shit song' thing.


Homophobe


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Norton referring to UK as "we" and Ireland as "you"


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

My friend is upset that we only gave ireland 1 point when they gave us 5 or 7 or whatever.

I'm glad, fuck political voting


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

What does his "reading light" even say?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Europe knows shit 

Hand me a UKIP application form.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

This is a real fight to the finish.


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

I love it when they try to speak the native language of the host country.

Half the fun is the awkward back and forth during the points announcements


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Well this is new...


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Norton referring to UK as "we" and Ireland as "you"


 
A good Wogan tradition there...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)




----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Oh new levels of awkward, I love it


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Last three countries must be pissed! Like Norton said, a very odd decision.


----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2013)

So Denmark ....


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Last three countries must be pissed! Like Norton said, a very odd decision.


 
Pissed off. Go on, keep the British version alive.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Honestly, how many songs could you remember now. Netherlands, Ukraine, Greece... Um...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Honestly, how many songs could you remember now. Netherlands, Ukraine, Greece... Um...


 
ROMANIA


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Winner looks dazed/drunk, not sure which 

Great show


----------



## peterkro (May 18, 2013)

Love that France,Belgium and Switzerland refuse to speak English.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> ROMANIA


Oh yeah, sorry


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Honestly, how many songs could you remember now. Netherlands, Ukraine, Greece... Um...


 
Romania and Greece are the only ones I actually remember.  I did score Denmark a 10 out of 12 though, so it must have been alright even though she reminds me of Diana Vickers.


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Denmark isn't that far to travel.

Lord Camomile we could definitely manage it right?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Right, who's getting the tickets to beautiful Denmark? I'll pay you back on payday...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

red rose said:


> Denmark isn't that far to travel.
> 
> Lord Camomile we could definitely manage it right?


Great minds...

A tour of Europe is surely in order.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 18, 2013)

Fucks sake, am I destined to always lose money on this?


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

This needs to happen.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

This is pretty much exactly as I saw it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

Ah fuck, it's like Boxing Day


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2013)

Only 364 days to go!


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Now I'm just drunk and have nowhere to funnel my drunk energies


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

red rose said:


> Now I'm just drunk and have nowhere to funnel my drunk energies


The Make Merry needs some signs, now would be the perfect time to take a swipe at those...


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2013)

Can I come? I got a mention in my sister's wedding speech cos they married on Eurovision day


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 18, 2013)

so we are going to have waste money on that load of shit. Fuck off.

eta. Not urbans. But eurovision.


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> The Make Merry needs some signs, now would be the perfect time to take a swipe at those...


Give me specific details


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

For tomorrow when Im sober I mean.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2013)

I don't have them  All I know is we need signs, I haven't really stopped to think which ones


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Specific name/date/time/location

If there's a logo then that too. PM me if there is anything that's needed.

If not it'll be Plumstead Common and Saturday 15th June 2013*




*blatantly not a plug for locals


----------



## Libertad (May 18, 2013)

Goodnight and thank you urbs, you've all been wonderful.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 18, 2013)

I'd go to bed to, but I'm not drunk yet  Usually just get slaughtered on expensive booze on Eurovision night, but forgot to book tomoz off work


----------



## rekil (May 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Norton referring to UK as "we" and Ireland as "you"


Norton is a west cork protestant. It's what they do.


----------



## coley (May 18, 2013)

Have we won yet?


----------



## red rose (May 18, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I'd go to bed to, but I'm not drunk yet  Usually just get slaughtered on expensive booze on Eurovision night, but forgot to book tomoz off work


I stuck to the cheap stuff tonight but certainly drank enough of it


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2013)

Norway was robbed!!


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Really? I think he's a whining little toad. They could really do the programme without him.


Graham Norton needs replacing with Bill Bailey  #sexy woman

Bill Bailey for Countdown chair too


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 19, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> so we are going to have waste money on that load of shit. Fuck off.
> 
> eta. Not urbans. But eurovision.


 
There's something rotten in the state of Denmark. Rejoice Boris Rejoice!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 19, 2013)

Urgh, Eurovision hangover.  Greece lied to me through the medium of awesome song - turns out alcohol was not free, but was plentiful.

Liked Norway, Denmark and Belgium.  Loved Romania and Greece.  Bonus marks go to the whichever country it was sent out the lady in the shiny short dress with possibly the finest pair of legs i've ever seen.


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Well done hostess (Whose name I have forgotten ). Normally it's a pretty cringe worthy asinine duo, but she's been charming, witty and knowing. Can bloody belt out a tune too


She called Linda Martin (former winner, panto dame and "cunt" according to Irish showbiz fixture Twink) a man in drag, or Johnny Logan in drag, can't remember. Bit harsh, unless there's some behind the scenes lunacy.


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2013)

> “Our song talks about one of our nights when we went out and had some fun, but it also talks about in a metaphoric way about the crisis and everything going on in the last few years in Greece and in Europe,” Koza Mostra told Eurovision.tv.


Told yiz.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2013)

the only good bit was the tatooed and bare chested irish geezers smashing those giant drums. All else was absolute gash


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2013)

Always good to get a Frank Turner fan's opinions on music.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2013)

copliker said:


> Always good to get a Frank Turner fan's opinions on music.


 

thats well out of order


----------



## frogwoman (May 19, 2013)

Ireland was the only one which I heard in full and I didnt want to vote for a song i hadn't listened to. I was pissed off that the song I voted for came bottom.

I was surprised at how well the UK entry did. I was expecting us to get nil points as usual.

Denmark's wasn't that great, I don't think it should have won. The ukrainian entry was better (well what I heard of it anyway)


----------



## Reno (May 19, 2013)

Norway, the Netherlands and Hungary were the only three songs I'd actually listen to again.

Romania was fucking hilarious, like the love child of Malificent and Klaus Nomi and the type of point-and-LOL moment that makes it all worth it, especially when drunk:


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2013)

I liked greece doing that weird folk-mashup thing as well.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2013)

Sweet jesus the hangover


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 19, 2013)

I wasn't even drunk. The shame.


----------



## Reno (May 19, 2013)

...oh and while by no means great and typical Eurovsion fare, why did they hate Ireland so much ? By the low standards of that competition I would have placed it in the top third of entries.

And a few jury judges really, really scared the shit out of me in my fragile alcoholised state. Sideshow Bob ! The Manga guy !!!


----------



## Reno (May 19, 2013)

Reno said:


> *Norway*, the Netherlands and Hungary were the only three songs I'd actually listen to again.


 

Hmmm, I just listened to it sober, so maybe strike that.


----------



## The39thStep (May 19, 2013)

Can't beat last years Italian entry imo


----------



## Reno (May 19, 2013)

Have they had anybody with any sort of pop credibility since Sebastien Tellier represented France in 2008 ? I think he is the only one since Abba who I actually own an album by.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2013)

This is my favourite from last year. I actually remembered it


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2013)

"Credibility". Urgh.


----------



## The39thStep (May 19, 2013)

Nina Zilli's song was in fact based on a critique of the relationship of the revolutionary left to the Italian working classes first put forward by the Italian journal Prometeo in the 1950s and recently modified by autonmist intersectionalists.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 19, 2013)

Reno said:


> ...oh and while by no means great and typical Eurovsion fare, why did they hate Ireland so much ? By the low standards of that competition I would have placed it in the top third of entries.


That baffled me too, esp as it was the last song which is often a good place to be. I personally didn't like it but I thought it would do a lot better than it did. This year will make me rethink my betting strategy because the songs that I like never win, although some come close, like the Norway one last night - I kinda knew that wouldn't win but I backed it anyway because I wanted it to. Stupid, obvs. Next year I think I'll take a more random approach!


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Nina Zilli's song was in fact based on a critique of the relationship of the revolutionary left to the Italian working classes first put forward by the Italian journal Prometeo in the 1950s and recently modified by autonmist intersectionalists.


Zilli is a notable proponent of Workers' boom boom boom Bomb propagation. But does Ireland's spectacular failure this year indicate that the working class is not yet mature enough to embrace all out nuclear holocaust?



> All our lives
> We’ve been afraid
> Watching the world decline
> Till nothing remains
> ...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2013)

Reno said:


> Have they had anybody with any sort of pop credibility since Sebastien Tellier represented France in 2008 ? I think he is the only one since Abba who I actually own an album by.


Englber... Bonnie Tyle...

Um, no, perhaps not.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 19, 2013)

Reno said:


> Have they had anybody with any sort of pop credibility since Sebastien Tellier represented France in 2008 ? I think he is the only one since Abba who I actually own an album by.


I guess it depends what you mean by pop credibility but Cascada, who represented Germany yesterday - although the singer is English - have sold over 5 million albums worldwide (thanks wiki). I'd guess that's probably more than M.Tellier but I can't be arsed looking it up.


----------



## quimcunx (May 19, 2013)

Romania was  most stimulating, Hungary's was quite nice, I warmed to it.  Greece was jolly. Denmarks was good.  Norway's was best. 

The Swedish comedy interval song probably deserved a prize of some sort, wut the fuckness probably. 

I don't remember any of the rest.


----------



## Reno (May 19, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:


> I guess it depends what you mean by pop credibility but Cascada, who represented Germany yesterday - although the singer is English - have sold over 5 million albums worldwide (thanks wiki). I'd guess that's probably more than M.Tellier but I can't be arsed looking it up.


 
No doubt shit sells, but Cascada sounded just like the type of anonymous Europop for which Eurovision was made. I was thinking more of artists that are taken seriously to some extend, the ones you might find reviewed in Pitchfork like Tellier.


----------



## quimcunx (May 19, 2013)

I don't remember listening to the Irish one so I guess the song made less impression on me than did the singer reminding me of Nathan from Brother Beyond.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 19, 2013)

Reno said:


> No doubt shit sells, but Cascada sounded just like the type of anonymous Europop for which Eurovision was made.


Certainly won't give you an argument about that!


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I don't remember listening to the Irish one so I guess the song made less impression on me than did the singer reminding me of Nathan from Brother Beyond.


The selection process is rubbish, top heavy with bewildered chancer "mentors" who rather than looking for a well-executed modern pop song, have weird notions in their fucked up heads that a eurovision tune goes like _this_ and looks like _this_. We should've sent Imelda May. Give her a souped up rockabilly stomper with one good riff and a few handclaps. Douze pwah all round. Well maybe not but she wouldn't disgrace herself.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 19, 2013)

I'm listening to the Norwegian song on repeat  Can't fucking believe this country never gave it a single point  

Anyone found any great post-result batshit hysterical nonsense yet?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2013)

copliker said:


> We should've sent Imelda May. Give her a souped up rockabilly stomper with one good riff and a few handclaps. Douze pwah all round. Well maybe not but she wouldn't disgrace herself.


That would have been pretty brilliant. Wonder if she'd even consider doing it, mind...


----------



## quimcunx (May 19, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I'm listening to the Norwegian song on repeat  Can't fucking believe this country never gave it a single point
> 
> Anyone found any great post-result batshit hysterical nonsense yet?


 
We gave it 12 points in spirit.

we thought it had a bit of Bond theme about it.


----------



## youngian (May 20, 2013)

There were more professionally presented and written entrants than camp chessy joke songs. Most of the East European entries could work there way through the X Factor. The UK did badly because it was poor choice. I can unserstand someone at the top like Adele wouldn't want a hiding for nothing to do Eurovision but plenty of talent on their way up or down that could step up to the plate.


----------



## Reno (May 20, 2013)

youngian said:


> There were more professionally presented and written entrants than camp chessy joke songs.


 
Yes, that's a bit of a shame. 

However (and it can't be said often enough) there was Cezar from Romania, who was as camp as a row of tents and who made my week.

Let me just link to this again:



He was truly.....special.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2013)

youngian said:


> I can understand someone at the top like Adele wouldn't want a hiding for nothing to do Eurovision but plenty of talent on their way up or down that could step up to the plate.


I think they did try that in the 2000s. Acts like Javine, James Fox and Jessica Garlick.

Oddly, Jemini [sic] were in between Jessica and James, so we appear to have had a 'J' thing going on for a while


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I'm listening to the Norwegian song on repeat


 
Needs a couple more _wubs_, in my inexpert opinion but it was the only one I'd seriously listen to


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2013)

You want wubs? We can do wubs...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> You want wubs? We can do wubs...


 
Golly  Nero-tastic  And it didn't make it through?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Golly  Nero-tastic  And it didn't make it through?!


We, as a people, were outraged. You can see the love (and subsequent horror) earlier on in this thread.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> We, as a people, were outraged. You can see the love (and subsequent horror) earlier on in this thread.


 
I bet. I can't watch the semis - need to save myself for going hard on the Saturday night


----------



## Sue (May 20, 2013)

Diplomatic Eurovision incident between Azerbaijan and Russia.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-22600892


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2013)




----------



## rekil (Mar 1, 2014)

Handbags at the annual Irish eurovision selection farce.



For once, the winner is a proper pop tune, written by Swedes.


----------

